# British Amphibian Keepers Society



## Wolfenrook

After a fair bit of work and planning, we are pleased to announce the UK's first dedicated amphibian society, the British Amphibian Keepers Society, or BAKS for short.

This is a REAL society for those who love amphibians, with a twice yearly newsletter, and an annual members' meeting (including the sale of surplus livestock, equipment etc).

This meeting will be held in Stafford this year, we have a venue, but need to finalise the date with them. At the moment we are looking at a Sunday in August (NOT the 19th) subject to venue availability. Once we have a definite date we will announce more information on this, including some nice info about the venue (which has PLENTY of free parking right by it).

You can find information on how to join, and also on how to book a table (amphibians may ONLY be sold by hobbyists, and must be captive bred surplus stock, however anybody is welcome to sell equipment, plants and food), on our website:-

B.A.K.S

We have been carefully planning this now for some time, taking the advice onboard from Chris Newman (thanks for all the help Chris!). We actually purchased the domain name on 16th January this year. :2thumb:

We should have more information for you very very soon.

Thanks


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Looks good!


----------



## MARK.D

:2thumb::no1:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Looks good!


Thanks Jazzie. We're hoping that been a little further south, more of you southern forlks will be able to make it too. :2thumb:

Oh and just to note, you can find info on the committee members of BAKS on our website as well. : victory:

Oh and it will be VERY soon when we are able to confirm the date, our treasurer, membership co-ordinator and venue finder will be speaking the the secretary there tomorrow to sort this out.:2thumb:

It's a nice venue anyway. We're well served by the M6 and a mainline railway station. There is also a Travelodge and 6 B&Bs within a short walk of the venue for anybody who decides to stay a night. :no1:  One of the B&Bs is an old inn, with real ales (Doom Bar among them. lol).


Ade


----------



## kroot

:no1: :no1: :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

That's good it being near a train station. When it's confirmed, I'll check out train prices etc


----------



## bash_on_recce

Pretty much on my doorstep, I'd be a fool to not join  Great news!


----------



## soundstounite

Fantastic work mate a thanks from all phib keepers are in order,yet to have a look at the site just wanted to pop a quick note of thanks up
bring it on 
Stu


----------



## fardilis

Wolfenrook said:


> After a fair bit of work and planning, we are pleased to announce the UK's first dedicated amphibian society, the British Amphibian Keepers Society, or BAKS for short.
> 
> This is a REAL society for those who love amphibians, with a twice yearly newsletter, and an annual members' meeting (including the sale of surplus livestock, equipment etc).
> 
> This meeting will be held in Stafford this year, we have a venue, but need to finalise the date with them. At the moment we are looking at a Sunday in August (NOT the 19th) subject to venue availability. Once we have a definite date we will announce more information on this, including some nice info about the venue (which has PLENTY of free parking right by it).
> 
> You can find information on how to join, and also on how to book a table (amphibians may ONLY be sold by hobbyists, and must be captive bred surplus stock, however anybody is welcome to sell equipment, plants and food), on our website:-
> 
> B.A.K.S
> 
> We have been carefully planning this now for some time, taking the advice onboard from Chris Newman (thanks for all the help Chris!). We actually purchased the domain name on 16th January this year. :2thumb:
> 
> We should have more information for you very very soon.
> 
> Thanks


Sounds good :no1:.

A Midlands based meeting also seems good considering a lot of amphibian people nearby (Dartfrog, Pollywog, etc). What sort of meeting would it be? Will there be tables/stalls to sell equipment and ivestock?

Also do you have to be a member to attend the meetings?


----------



## mmattys30

*yes*

looks good to me


----------



## Wolfenrook

There will indeed be tables, as well as possibly some other fund raising activities (might even be some nice merchandise. ). One big difference will be there wont be any commercial bodies selling amphibians present. This is for legal reasons, as at society meetings only none commercial members can sell their surplus captive bred amphibians. Commercial bodies are more than welcome to book tables to sell equipment, plants and invertebrate livefood of course, just nothing vertebrate. 

Oh and yes, you have to be a member to attend meetings, again in order to comply with UK law. HOWEVER there will be an opportunity to sign up as a member on the door, as well as our online joining system. At £5 a year though, membership is certainly not expensive, and includes entry to the annual meeting and a twice yearly newsletter, oh and access to our members' forum which will include early information about meetings etc.

Tables will be available at £11 per table, and can be booked by using the contact form on our website to contact our treasurer/membership and meetings co-ordinator.

Hopefully we should have the final date by late tonight.

Ade


----------



## Ian Young

sounds good :2thumb: i have been looking forward to meeting some more of you guys


----------



## Wolfenrook

Good stuff.

Oh and those of you who registered on the site and were awaiting account activation so you can see the membership joining link, you're all sorted now.  I know the system is awkward, but it stops bots signing up more effectively than any captcha etc. 

Ade


----------



## richie.b

Hi Guys
im really pleased to be part of B.A.K.S and we are looking forward to getting this society up and running and creating a proper amphibian comunity.
Just to make it clear this is an amphibian society so the yearly meet will include all sorts of amphibians not just dartfrogs but will not include any reptiles.

So please join us and make this a long and successful society :notworthy:

cheers
Richie


----------



## Frogmad

I'm loving this!!!!! Guys you know you can count on my support.....oh and loving some of the descriptions of the comittee members :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Frogmad said:


> I'm loving this!!!!! Guys you know you can count on my support.....oh and loving some of the descriptions of the comittee members :whistling2:


Of course. 

Oh and we forgot to add, you can also find us on facebook British Amphibian Keepers Society | Facebook. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Frogmad

Mwahahaha I'm a B.A.K.S stalker already having liked the Facebook page! :whistling2:


----------



## pollywog

Well done on getting this up and running, I spoke to Chris about doing this 5 years ago and found lots of support for the idea back then so I'm sure you'll do well with it.


----------



## KJ Exotics

Looking good, I will keep my eye on this.


----------



## richie.b

pollywog said:


> Well done on getting this up and running, I spoke to Chris about doing this 5 years ago and found lots of support for the idea back then so I'm sure you'll do well with it.



Thanks Andrew and would be good to count on your support.

Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook

Good news, we have now confirmed the venue!

Our 1st annual meeting will be on Sunday 5th August 2012. Doors will open to members at 10am, closing at 4pm. We're opening a bit later in order to give everybody a bit more time to reach the venue in the morning.

The meeting will be held at St Leonards Sports and Social Club, Stafford, ST17 4LX.

The meeting is members only, however it will be possible to join BAKS on the day. Membership of BAKS costs £5 to help cover society costs, including future ones. You can either join on the day, or via our website.

Anybody who would like a table, please contact us for information and booking. Tables are £11 each, this includes 1 membership (as in 1 copy of the twice yearly newsletter etc) with the 1st table booked.

Regards


----------



## fardilis

Wolfenrook said:


> Good news, we have now confirmed the venue!
> 
> Our 1st annual meeting will be on Sunday 5th August 2012. Doors will open to members at 10am, closing at 4pm. We're opening a bit later in order to give everybody a bit more time to reach the venue in the morning.
> 
> The meeting will be held at St Leonards Sports and Social Club, Stafford, ST17 4LX.
> 
> The meeting is members only, however it will be possible to join BAKS on the day. Membership of BAKS costs £5 to help cover society costs, including future ones. You can either join on the day, or via our website.
> 
> Anybody who would like a table, please contact us for information and booking. Tables are £11 each, this includes 1 membership (as in 1 copy of the twice yearly newsletter etc) with the 1st table booked.
> 
> Regards


Looks good, will there be a list of sellers attending?


----------



## richie.b

fardilis said:


> Looks good, will there be a list of sellers attending?


Its still early days yet but there will be a list of sellers as they get added.
Obviously ill be having a few tables

Richie


----------



## fardilis

richie.b said:


> Its still early days yet but there will be a list of sellers as they get added.
> Obviously ill be having a few tables
> 
> Richie



Thought so :2thumb:.

How large is the venue?


----------



## Wolfenrook

The obvious answer, large enough. lol

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

fardilis said:


> Thought so :2thumb:.
> 
> How large is the venue?


big enough for Richie to bring us all pums:mf_dribble:
sorry couldn't help meself,
guys seriously for a minute do you have a family menbership/subscription rate?
again welldone lads
Stu


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Will see if I can attend, but I can't get train prices for that far in advance.
:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

soundstounite said:


> big enough for Richie to bring us all pums:mf_dribble:
> sorry couldn't help meself,
> guys seriously for a minute do you have a family menbership/subscription rate?
> again welldone lads
> Stu


Sure Stu, just multiply the £5 by however many you wish to join. :lol2: Ner seriously bud, at £5 a head it's already way less than most societies ask for. 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Will see if I can attend, but I can't get train prices for that far in advance.
> :lol2:


Fingers crossed for you Jazzy. What I often do I go on thetrainline and just tell it the furthes Sunday it will let me pick, it at least gives you an idea. Also if you have to come up the day before, there are LOTS of B&Bs very nearby, with rooms starting at about £16 a night.  We really are hoping you southern folks (and you northern folks!!!) can make it. :2thumb:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Wolfenrook said:


> Sure Stu, just multiply the £5 by however many you wish to join. :lol2: Ner seriously bud, at £5 a head it's already way less than most societies ask for.
> 
> Ade


That reads more sarcastic than I meant it. Oops. :lol2:
Anyway to explain, when paying online we use a special subs system, it processes EVERYTHING, even monitoring the 12 months and sending you a reminder when it's nearly up, but adding another subs level would only still give access to 1 person. Next up, online payment go through PayPal, who already take a nice big chunk of every £5, larger payments in one lump sum would mean bigger charges. So for such small amounts offering a discount for family subs etc would actually cost more, if that makes sense? With it already been so cheap per membership, it's just not worth the effort and cost to offer family or group subs.

Hope that explains better than my witty sarcasm. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

Wolfenrook said:


> Sure Stu, just multiply the £5 by however many you wish to join. :lol2: Ner seriously bud, at £5 a head it's already way less than most societies ask for.
> 
> Ade


No problems with the rate mate.... a bargin,was more a question of registering all members separately,but no worries we'll be supporting shortly 
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

It's all fully automated bud for those joining online.  Yes it means registering a site account for each person who wishes to join, but this also means they can access the forum on there, which is only visible to members, from their own account. So it sort of works itself out.  All that we do manually is send out an email with a membership number in it which you print off and bring with you on the day. If somebody loses the email, they'll need to bring proof of ID and we can then check their name on a members list on the door. Obviously I know some of you by sight, so proof of ID wouldn't be such an issue. lol

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Wolfenrook said:


> Fingers crossed for you Jazzy. What I often do I go on thetrainline and just tell it the furthes Sunday it will let me pick, it at least gives you an idea. Also if you have to come up the day before, there are LOTS of B&Bs very nearby, with rooms starting at about £16 a night.  We really are hoping you southern folks (and you northern folks!!!) can make it. :2thumb:
> 
> Ade


I shall do my best. Being a sunday the trains might be a bit rubbish, but I'd love to attend!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I shall do my best. Being a sunday the trains might be a bit rubbish, but I'd love to attend!


Yeah, you are looking at getting on a train at 9:25 am to get up here for 14:09. It's also REALLY expensive. You'd probably be better served to be honest to see if somebody down there will give you a lift, at least part of the way.

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Shame its not in June, I'm coming up to go to Alton Towers :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Awww, sorry Jazzy.

Oh and latest news, we now have google maps installed on the BAKS site, so you can now see where the venue is located. If you go into street view by the venue as well you can see the extensive free parking, just look for the MASSIVE car park right opposite. lol

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

Wolfenrook said:


> It's all fully automated bud for those joining online.  Yes it means registering a site account for each person who wishes to join, but this also means they can access the forum on there, which is only visible to members, from their own account. So it sort of works itself out.  All that we do manually is send out an email with a membership number in it which you print off and bring with you on the day. If somebody loses the email, they'll need to bring proof of ID and we can then check their name on a members list on the door. Obviously I know some of you by sight, so proof of ID wouldn't be such an issue. lol
> 
> Ade


thanks for that kiddo,there may well be other country bumkins like moi:notworthy: whom don't get everything,with out having a learned guy to spell it out for em:lol2: so i guess worth quizzing ya.
cheers dude
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

soundstounite said:


> thanks for that kiddo,there may well be other country bumkins like moi:notworthy: whom don't get everything,with out having a learned guy to spell it out for em:lol2: so i guess worth quizzing ya.
> cheers dude
> Stu


Always Stu. I know my sense of humour is a bit on the sarcastic side, but eventually I'll give you a proper answer. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Oops.

To those who were waiting for their accounts to be APPROVED, sorry for the delay. I had ACTIVATED them, but no APPROVED them. This has now been done, and we (I) wont make this omission again. lol

Sorry folks, but sorted now. 

Please note however that you only become a full member once the small sub has been paid, instructions on the site.

Cheers

Ade


----------



## Frogmad

All done and paid up :2thumb: Once again well done guys for getting this up and running, I know how much hard work will have gone into it!!!


----------



## Jo-nin

fantastic! keep up the good work :no1:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Thank you folks for your support! We will send out your membership emails very soon, keep these safe as you will need to print them off and bring them with you to the meeting. Don't worry though, there will be a list of names on the door as well, however if we don't already know your face you'd need some ID. 

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

Well done guys for putting this together. I might come along depending on how far it is : victory:


----------



## soundstounite

Wolfenrook said:


> Always Stu. I know my sense of humour is a bit on the sarcastic side, but eventually I'll give you a proper answer. :lol2:
> 
> Ade


no need for an apology mate I just noticed the other one too :welcome: Stu's awake LMAO no offence taken,I was brought up sarcasm mate fed it 3 times a day,fortunately i type so slow it doesn't oft come out here,i seem to have the ability to want to take an inch off some ones hair,and end up removing a limb, so thats probably a good thing:lol2:
But,with out a laugh dude we're all screwed.
I think you've given me 2 already mate, proper answer's that is,not your fault if i don't understand stuff and all this computer stuff goes way over my head. give me some aminals though or something to make... different story,be damn boring if we were all the same 
now thats sorted back to your cool society:no1:,I'll probably have another "good idea" in a while:lol2::lol2::lol2::2thumb:
Stu


----------



## Frogmad

Thanks for the membership email Ade!!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook

NP Steph. We're trying to get them out as soon as possible after folks pay their sub. Obviously if we get a huge number at some point it will be a bit slower, but nobody should have to wait too long. 

Again, thank you all for your support in this. I am sure we can all make a real go of this now. 

Ade


----------



## KJ Exotics

Wolfenrook said:


> , however if we don't already know your face you'd need some ID.
> 
> Ade


That is me done for!!!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook

KJ Exotics said:


> That is me done for!!!!!


I know you, Richie knows you, Mark probably knows you.... :lol2:

Also, if you put a decent photo on your profile on the BAKS site we will be able to learn what you look like. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ade


----------



## dexter35yrs

*baks*

sounds very good - i've just registered with the site- but to confirm your email address you have to click on the hyperlink but there's none there - anyone else had this issue thanks....


----------



## Wolfenrook

dexter35yrs said:


> sounds very good - i've just registered with the site- but to confirm your email address you have to click on the hyperlink but there's none there - anyone else had this issue thanks....


Just ignore it, I even turned email activation off but it's been silly. :lol2: I am going to turn the manual approval system off completely anyway, as even if a bot joined it would have to pay £5 just to spam the forum. :lol2::lol2:

Anyway, you're account is active, once you've paid the sub you'll be given forum access.:2thumb:

Ade


----------



## johnc79

This is a great idea and is definitley in demand with Uk amphibian lovers. I shall be joining !


----------



## Wolfenrook

Thanks John.

So far we have been VERY pleased by the support we are receiving. It definitely seems that the phib hobby was ready for it's own society. 

Ade


----------



## FrogNick

Good Job I will be attending if i can, might have a table too..

Nick


----------



## Gaz_dbd

Great to hear about this Ade! Well done. I will be joining tonight! and WILL be at the meet, regardless of when it is!

Gaz


----------



## Wolfenrook

FrogNick said:


> Good Job I will be attending if i can, might have a table too..
> 
> Nick


Good stuff Nick, the more private breeders with tables the better. :2thumb:



Gaz_dbd said:


> Great to hear about this Ade! Well done. I will be joining tonight! and WILL be at the meet, regardless of when it is!
> 
> Gaz


Sunday 5th August bud. : victory:

Again, thank you everybody for your support. I had some small doubts when we decided to set this up, these doubts are gone now completely. :2thumb:

Ade


----------



## richie.b

Got quite a few interested on other forums so seems to be going well :notworthy:

Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie

I'll have to go back to the beginning of the thread and check out details. :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> I'll have to go back to the beginning of the thread and check out details. :2thumb:


Sounds like could do with a refersher to save folks having to do that. : victory: So:-

First annual meeting: 5th August 2012 in Stafford
Membership sub: £5 per person, payable either in advance from the webiste with PayPal, or on the door at the annual meeting. Includes the 1 annual meeting.
More info and to sign up: B.A.K.S

Anybody who is interested in a table, these cost £11 and include 1 membership.

Membership includes 2 issues of our newsletter (upon release) and entry to an annual meeting.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Thanks to the excellent response we have had, BAKS are able to run a special offer!

From now until midnight on April 30th we are running a special on tables!

Any booked before midnight on April 30th will cost ONLY £8 each!!!!!

So, if you want to grab yourself a good deal, the early bird gets the worm.  

Remember, the 1st table booked comes with a free BAKS membership for 1 person in each booking. This means you effectively get a table for just £3 during this offer!!!!

Ade


----------



## richie.b

Think we need to bring this back to the top :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## RhianB87

I think I am going to have to pass on the show, the shortest journey will be 2 hours 40 minutes.

Will the shows be travelling around or will it always be in stafford?


----------



## Wolfenrook

FallenAngel said:


> I think I am going to have to pass on the show, the shortest journey will be 2 hours 40 minutes.
> 
> Will the shows be travelling around or will it always be in stafford?


Pretty much yes. If they move at all it will still be within the midlands this been pretty much the middle of the country. It will probably remain in Stafford though, as our venue is more than willing to accomodate us and is easily expandable should we need more space.

Sadly we can't please everybody, the best we can do is to be as central as possible. If we went much further south we would be completely excluding those from the north.

2 hours 40 minutes doesn't seem all that long to me though really to be honest. Worth it even if just as an opportunity to meet more phib keepers. : victory:

Ade


----------



## jub jubs

hi this is a great idea glad you have made it happen. i will be joining. would my kids be able to attend the meeting or would they have to be members too?(going to make a weekend of it, by staying out for a night or two)

chris


----------



## Wolfenrook

Hi Chris

Right, they would have to be members in order to keep the meeting legal as there will be vertebrates there. However, leave it with me, and I will have a chat with the other committee members to see if we can perhaps come up with a reduced rate for under 12s. 

Ade


----------



## richie.b

FallenAngel said:


> I think I am going to have to pass on the show, the shortest journey will be 2 hours 40 minutes.
> 
> Will the shows be travelling around or will it always be in stafford?



Im sure you could get a few of you to car share and make it a day out, you know you will all enjoy it :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## RhianB87

Wolfenrook said:


> 2 hours 40 minutes doesn't seem all that long to me though really to be honest. Worth it even if just as an opportunity to meet more phib keepers. : victory:
> 
> Ade


I think I will stick to the local shows, it might not be that long in your eyes but its a lot more in petrol costs than PRAS for example!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I probably won't be able to attend the meeting. Will cost me around £70 in train fare


----------



## frogman955

Try 400 miles and between 6 and 8 hours each way :whistling2:

Mike


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Would take me about 4-5 hours to get there  If the train fare wasn't so expensive then I wouldn't mind the journey. I mean I went all the way to scotland for the weekend just gone. Thankfully I didn't pay the train fare for that! :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

frogman955 said:


> Try 400 miles and between 6 and 8 hours each way :whistling2:
> 
> Mike


That's your choice, you don't have to drive that far.


----------



## frogman955

FallenAngel said:


> That's your choice, you don't have to drive that far.


I think your missing the point here.
What i`m trying to say is that these guys are trying to do something for the hobby and all i`m seeing is a bunch of whingers who aint happy unless its happening on their doorstep.
Maybe if you ask Ade and Richie nicely they`ll get a tour bus and come along to your house so you don`t have to step outside.
I can understand that some people really can`t afford it as trains are over priced but, there are buses which are cheaper.
I`m not wealthy by any means but I make the effort and never complain.
Can you say that ?


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

jub jubs said:


> hi this is a great idea glad you have made it happen. i will be joining. would my kids be able to attend the meeting or would they have to be members too?(going to make a weekend of it, by staying out for a night or two)
> 
> chris





Wolfenrook said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Right, they would have to be members in order to keep the meeting legal as there will be vertebrates there. However, leave it with me, and I will have a chat with the other committee members to see if we can perhaps come up with a reduced rate for under 12s.
> 
> Ade


Right, after consulting with the other committee members, this is what we have come up with:-

12 and under membership: £3.50
Under 8s: £1
Infants and under 5s: Free entry with an adult member, nobody can expect us to insist that children this young become members.


ALL under 16s will need to be accompanied by an adult.

Jazzy, FallenAngel, we're sorry you wont be able to make it.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

I just wanted to talk about a few other points.

First up, BAKS ISN'T just a show/meeting, it's an amphibian keepers society/club. As such, if the phib hobby gets big enough, we get enough members, and people from other regions stood up and were willing to take the time and effort to organise venues etc, then smaller regional meetings would certainly become a viable option.

This is why we ask for only £5 membership sub. You're not paying for the meeting, that's free with your membership. You're paying a membershi sub and helping to get BAKS off the ground. We know we aren't yet offering our members all that much, we're so new and small that it's hard to, beyond a couple of newsletters a year and meeting entrance, which is why our membership sub is so comparitively small.

BAKS isn't another frog day, we want it to be a lot more than this. Support so far as been fantastic, showing us that there really was a place for an amphibian keepers club here in the UK. We're truly sorry that not every phib keeper in the UK can come to our annual meeting, and we can only hope that as the hobby grows, and as the society grows, it becomes possible to please more people, although that said it would be a really shame to divide hobbyists like this, but sadly sometimes cost and distance forces this. In an ideal world we'd be able to organise transport and accomodation for you all, but I don't think anybody would want to pay the insanely high membership subs that this would make neccessary.

I DO understand how hard it can sometimes be to travel long distances. My wife and myself don't drive and have to rely on public transport or lifts from friends and family. So please, don't for one minute think I don't understand that sometimes it's just not an option. I still don't see 2 hours 40 minutes as all that long, it used to take me 45 minutes each way just to get to uni and back when I was younger. lol That was just to reach a town 14 miles from where I lived using the local bus services. lol

Anyway, still a real shame you folks can't make it.

Ade


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

If I come into some money between now and the show, I'll be there!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> If I come into some money between now and the show, I'll be there!


I'll keep my fingers crossed then. : victory:

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

A public thankyou to Ade for getting us past the Stu factor and into Baks,me and computers:gasp:.
Second lets all grab this opportunity to get together as best we can,i've mentioned this before,i'm sure drivers amongst us can get together with non drivers share the costs and have a crack on the way up,we all have the same interests and we actually all get on pretty well,sure we don't agree about everything but life would be damn boring if we did. we have got our own little phib society thanks to those rascals,lets make the most of it.
i've been thinking about making a load of 20cm cubes to house all your new phibs in too,:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Stu


----------



## MARK.D

soundstounite said:


> Second lets all grab this opportunity to get together as best we can,i've mentioned this before,i'm sure drivers amongst us can get together with non drivers share the costs and have a crack on the way up,we all have the same interests and we actually all get on pretty well,sure we don't agree about everything but life would be damn boring if we did. we have got our own little phib society thanks to those rascals,lets make the most of it.
> i've been thinking about making a load of 20cm cubes to house all your new phibs in too,:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Stu


:no1:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Just thought I would let you folks know this is all still going ahead. It's only gone quiet as the meeting is a way off still yet, so we don't really have much to update you on.

So don't worry, we haven't gone anyway.  Hopefully we'll be able to bring you more info on things like breeders that will be present etc closer to the time.

Cheers

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Don`t worry Ade i`m sure it can be kept going by some waffling.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Waffle waffle :whistling2:.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

is that potatoe or corn mate? waffle that is
i'll see my self out

Stu


----------



## fardilis

Any updates on this? I'm assuming, because nothing has been said, it's still going ahead?


----------



## frogman955

fardilis said:


> Any updates on this? I'm assuming, because nothing has been said, it's still going ahead?


It sure is.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> It sure is.
> 
> Mike


ya can't keep a good baks down
i get me coat:blush:
Stu


----------



## aberreef

50:50 chance for me getting there due to working every other weekend (can't work things out that far ahead lol) 
Will try my best though: victory:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yup, still going ahead.

We've made one small change though. Doors will now be opening at 11am for the public. We've done this to a) give the folks who have a way to go more time, so they don't arrive and find most of the phibs sold already, and b) to give those with multiple tables (there are already a few) that bit more time to set up in.

We may change the finish time to a later one in line with this, we will let you all know well in advance if we do.

Promises to be a good day though, especially for the over 18s. Reason been the bar at the venue opens at 12.  I hope that many of you will (safely and responsibly naturally. lmao) take advantage of this as an opportunity for some socialisation. I will certainly make an effort to spend a little time in there should anybody fancy a sit down chat. 

Aberreef, hopefully you get the right 50 for this, and we get to see you there. 

I'll post more info on table holders and various other bits and pieces closer to the time.

Ade


----------



## beaniebopps

I've only just seen this - how is that possible?! I suppose I haven't been hanging around the phib section for too long.

I'm moving to Staffordshire soon, after I graduate in July. I would love to come to this :2thumb: Will probably have no money whatsoever but will be fab to look around and meet some people. 


I take it I can't have a table and bring my non-phibs? :lol2:


----------



## frogman955

beaniebopps said:


> I've only just seen this - how is that possible?! I suppose I haven't been hanging around the phib section for too long.
> 
> I'm moving to Staffordshire soon, after I graduate in July. I would love to come to this :2thumb: Will probably have no money whatsoever but will be fab to look around and meet some people.
> 
> 
> I take it I can't have a table and bring my non-phibs? :lol2:


I can`t see any reason for you not having a table.
Just sit on it and pretend that your a lonely frog looking for your handsome prince to come along :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## beaniebopps

frogman955 said:


> I can`t see any reason for you not having a table.
> Just sit on it and pretend that your a lonely frog looking for your handsome prince to come along :lol2:.
> 
> Mike


I read the rules - must be contained at all times :lol2: Better start looking for a big clear plastic tub then.


----------



## Wolfenrook

You're more than welcome beaniebopps.  There will be a few competitions on the day, some of which will be free, so you may not even leave empty handed if you are lucky. 

Socialising is an important part of this meeting, that's why we were so pleased we managed to get a venue with a bar... lmao

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

How often will shows be? 
I was thinking about coming because I want to get whites :whistling2: but just double checked the date and its the OH's birthday, I did ask him to change his birthday but he wasnt very pleased :bash: so inconsiderate :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

We currently only intend to do the 'big' one once a year. However if the society grows enough, and we find people willing to organise venues etc we ultimately would like to do smaller meetings as well, with 1 down south and 1 up north, at opposite ends of the year.

Regarding the birthday, there's a Franky and Bennies within walking distance of the venue, and a really nice pub that serves really nice beer and ok food a short bus ride or walk into town away....  lol How about a nice birthday dinner for your OH eh? 

Ade


----------



## beaniebopps

Wolfenrook said:


> Regarding the birthday, there's a Franky and Bennies within walking distance of the venue, and a really nice pub that serves really nice beer and ok food a short bus ride or walk into town away....  lol How about a nice birthday dinner for your OH eh?
> 
> Ade


Frankie and Bennys :whistling2:

I love their lamb shank, and strawberry shortcake cocktail. Somehow, they even go well together :lol2:

Sounds like it will be a great day to meet people (over a drink in the pub  ). Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## richie.b

FallenAngel said:


> How often will shows be?
> I was thinking about coming because I want to get whites :whistling2: but just double checked the date and its the OH's birthday, I did ask him to change his birthday but he wasnt very pleased :bash: so inconsiderate :lol2:


You mean he chose to have his birthday on our first meet, that is inconciderate, i would just make him come and ill make sure theres whites there as well :2thumb: you could buy them for him for his birthday that would be a nice present

Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie

Is there a way to join that doesn't involve Paypal or similar? I don't do any transactions online.


----------



## richie.b

Ron Magpie said:


> Is there a way to join that doesn't involve Paypal or similar? I don't do any transactions online.


Good question Ron i know you can join on the door on the day but you will have to wait for Ade to answer this.
How do you live without doing any transactions online :gasp:

Richie


----------



## Ron Magpie

richie.b said:


> Good question Ron i know you can join on the door on the day but you will have to wait for Ade to answer this.
> *How do you live without doing any transactions online* :gasp:
> 
> Richie


It's an ancient, archaic ritual- like our primitive ancestors used- you go to a shop and you pay money...


----------



## Ron Magpie

Ron Magpie said:


> It's an ancient, archaic ritual- like our primitive ancestors used- you go to a shop and you pay money...


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## richie.b

Ron Magpie said:


> It's an ancient, archaic ritual- like our primitive ancestors used- you go to a shop and you pay money...



Couldnt do that around here we havent got any shops left, well nothing of interest to me anyway :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Is there a way to join that doesn't involve Paypal or similar? I don't do any transactions online.


I am sure we can sort something out Ron, drop me a PM with your email addie in it and we'll work something out. I don't want to discuss it on here, as we would prefer people sign up either via PayPal or on the door, purely so we don't get a huge volume of people not going through the automated channel. :lol2: However for those who absolutely can not pay this way we can sort something. End of the day, I have to allocate membership numbers manually anyway as I've yet to figure out a way to automate this. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## iwantacrestie

Hey all. A couple of members (frogman955 and ritchie from rainforest viv) have suggested I come to the meet. I'm going to be cheeky for the 1st time in ages lol and I was wondering if there are any wirral/scouse members going that have a spare seat in their car and maybe an empty boot?  I'll obviously help towards petrol 
Cheers, John


----------



## kezzbag

heya where is the meet?...id love to go to this


----------



## iwantacrestie

Hey kezz, its in stafford. Address is on one of the 1st couple of pages 
John


----------



## Wolfenrook

Save people searching the thread for this info:-

St Leonards Sport& Social Club, Stafford. ST17 4LX

5th August 2012

Tables £8 each, doors open for table holdrs at 9am
Adult membership £5 per person, doors open at 11am for members
Junior memberships (must be accompanied by full adult member):-
Under 12s £3.50.
Under 8s £1.
Infants/under 5s Free

Ade


----------



## FrogNick

I have booked a table for this.


----------



## iwantacrestie

Even if no one can give me a lift to the meet, I'm thinking I might just jump the train anyway only about £21 there and back  make a day of it hey lol so please be gentle with me if I do come :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

iwantacrestie said:


> Even if no one can give me a lift to the meet, I'm thinking I might just jump the train anyway only about £21 there and back  make a day of it hey lol so please be gentle with me if I do come :lol2:


That's one of the 2 reasons we decided to open later, 11am gives people travelling by train etc more time to get to the venue without arriving to find that the best stuff was gone by 10am. :2thumb:

Don't forget as well that the bar opens at 12, and I for one will be making myself available in there at some point during the day for anybody who wants a chat.:whistling2:

Ade


----------



## iwantacrestie

I was originally looking at getting the train to get me there for 10am until I remembered it is starting at 11am. Either way train gets to stafford train station bout 25 mins before start of meet. Ill only be coming to see what goes on :lol2: will have to get a courier to get the viv from ritchie (if anyone has any recommendations )

Haha I'll be making probs only 1 or 2 alcoholic trips to the bar as I can't handle my ale anymore and I'll be saving myself for my birthday on the 7th :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I used Tarantulabarn one time, £60 for 2 vivs (1 a 40x60x40 the other a 50x50x40 if I remember correctly) from Richie to Stafford. Price is on application though. It's by no means next day, but it IS insured. This was actually proven, as 1 viv got broken through no fault of Tarantulabarn's. He paid for a replacement viv and delivered it FOC on his next run.

I will be using them again soon for the 2 vivs I have on order. 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> That's one of the 2 reasons we decided to open later, 11am gives people travelling by train etc more time to get to the venue without arriving to find that the best stuff was gone by 10am. :2thumb:
> 
> Don't forget as well that the bar opens at 12, and I for one will be making myself available in there at some point during the day for anybody who wants a chat.:whistling2:
> 
> Ade


So you're buying...


----------



## iwantacrestie

I'll second that one Ron  put a poll up :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> So you're buying...


I would have to be insane to say yes to that... :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> I would have to be insane to say yes to that... :lol2:
> 
> Ade


*More* insane than the average frog-keeper you mean?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> *More* insane than the average frog-keeper you mean?


Good point there Ron. :lol2:

I'm already pretty insane, but I'm not that stupid. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Come on you caudate folks, you keep asking for representation at meetings, here's your chance.  Whether you want to sell your surplus stock, or even just exhibit, you are most welcome, we will even work out deals with people who just want to exhibit.

Same goes for other phib species keepers too! If you reckon you can share some useful keeping info etc and show off your fave phibs, give us a shout and we'll see about doing you a deal on an exhibition only table. 

For everybody else, it's not too late to join and show your support for the UK's national amphibian keepers society. Plus membership means you can come along and show your support at the BAKS inaugral meeting and fundraiser, with lots of fun for all the family (unless they are scared of amphibians that is. lol). 

Ade


----------



## Jo-nin

Well i'm looking forward to it, I have nothing to sell this year but am in the market for a few froggies!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Sounds good Jo. 

For those who don't want to look back, or check our site, BAKS meeting is been held on 5th August.

We've also had a table booked by some caudate keeping folks, so shouldn't just be frogs there. We're also working on some bits and bobs sort of like an info point where you can pick up care sheets, maybe some advice of keepers. At the moment we're looking on a 2nd smaller room for this at the venue. 

Oh and for those 18 and over, there will be a licensed bar open from 12 until 4pm.

Doors will be opening at 11am and we are looking to run until 4/4:30pm. 

Not long to go now folks, so if you are wanting a table, whether it's to sell your surplus, sell kit etc, or just to show off, get in touch. 

So far we have tables booked by dart frog folks, caudate folks, other frog folks (please note that some popular frogs tend to be wild caught, so wont be present at the meeting) along with plants, vivs, equipment, livefood etc. Should be a good day. 

Oh and just to remind folks, this is a private members only meeting, so not open to the general public. There will however be the opportunity to join BAKS at the meeting. Membership includes the 1 annual meeting (for now) and a twice yearly newsletter. We also aim to be able to donate some of the funds raised to the FBH to help to fight for our hobby.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Some more news re. the BAKS meeting.

First up, we have decided to leave the table fee at £8 rather than putting the price back up. This includes the £5 adult membership to BAKS. If you want to book just drop me a PM for info.

Next up, we are now offering FREE space to anybody holding an adult membership for BAKS to exhibit in. This is strictly on a no selling basis, and we are not able to guarantee exactly how much space you will have, however it should be more than adequate for the majority of people. Space will be assigned on a first come, first served, basis. Just to re-iterate, you MUST sign up for an adult membership to get a free space. We will be publishing some rules covering exhibiting on the BAKS site soon.

Also please note that we have amended 2 of the rules for the meeting. The first is rule 7 for table holders, the other is rule 2 for members at the meeting. Both are basically a ban on the handling of livestock or livestock containers by visitors. This has been done in the best interest of the animals, unnecessary handling including of the containers can be very stressful for many amphibians leaving them feeling exposed and frightened. These amendments are PURELY in the interests of animal welfare during the meeting.

We've also added a rule regarding food/water/temps and humidity. Common sense really, but heh. 

Ade


----------



## frogman955

It all sounds good to me Ade.

Mike


----------



## kevchandler

Just joined ... So I'll be looking forward to the meeting in august...


----------



## Wolfenrook

Cheers Kev, just emailed you your proof of membership. 

Thanks for your support.

Ade


----------



## kevchandler

Wolfenrook said:


> Cheers Kev, just emailed you your proof of membership.
> 
> Thanks for your support.
> 
> Ade


Your welcome for the support. I'm still pretty new to the frog hobby, and can't think of a better way to meet like minded individuals and gain more knowledge in this fascinating feild . 

Kevin


----------



## Wolfenrook

Should be plenty of opportunity for that Kev.  Especially if our plans for the exhibiting room come off. We're just waiting for the secretary to come back of hols to tell us how much the 2nd room will cost.  Main room is all booked and paid for for a while now. 

Oh and just to remind folks, there is copious amounts of parking at the venue, and it's FREE! It's also possible to drive right up to the venue doors to load heavy items etc. Also for those old enough, the bar will be open and serving drinks from 12 til 4pm. 

Here's a pic from the double doors opposite the room:-










As you can see, nice easy access for loading and unloading. Then there is the large car park:-










Ade


----------



## UndergrowthSupplies

Any chance you could post numbers of how many tables there will be etc. closer to the date? Trying to decide if i can afford the petrol for a 4hr round trip lol. Also, any ideas what kinds of things people will be selling? Is it likely to be just dart frogs or other species too?


----------



## frogman955

Of course you can manage Ryelle :2thumb:.
You`d never manage to sleep at nights knowing that you didn`t go.
And just think of all the lovely wee frogs that`ll be on display for you to choose from.
And of course I can`t forget to mention all the great company that you`d have there.
Think i`d better stop now before I put you off all together:lol2:.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Well, we can't name names, if sellers want to say "I have a table and will have..." though would be nice. 

So far though we have 3 tables booked by a person who makes vivs and will have plants and various frogs, a group of tables booked by Repti-liscious, quite a few booked by dart frog folks, 1 by a magazine, 1 which should have some none darty frogs etc and already we have 1 table booked by a caudate breeder who may be sharing with some other caudate breeders. So yeah, it will be worth a tiny 4 hour journey even now.  lol Oh and I'll be selling some darts too (at the minimum I'll have oophaga pumilio San Cristobal froglets and fairly well grown dendrobates tinctorius Regina youngsters.

There will also be fund raising events like raffles etc, with some nice prizes, some hobby related, some not.

There will also, and not least of all, be people available to give advice along with care sheets and an exhibition area (all been well) to give folks ideas and inspiration.

Oh and a bar, did I mention the bar? lol

Ade


----------



## frogman955

If it helps in any way i`ll be there with some frogs etc.
I`m also hoping a friend can come along with some frogs too, more Reginas for you Ade ?


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Pah, competition.  lol Bet mine are bolder. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Oh and just to note, we tweaked them rules again, basically to allow CAREFUL AND RESPONSIBLE handling of tubs. Our only aim is to ensure the welfare and wellbeing of the animals, not to make things hard for people.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Well I bought 2 off him as did Richard Bould and so far they are proving to be very strong and healthy wee/large things :2thumb:.
So, bring it on :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Cool, more healthy frogs is just more for members to chose from, all good. 

Ade


----------



## FrogNick

I will have a table with a group of Jerebos, Springtails, plants, dry goods and some some planted viv's.

Small chance of some benadictas for sale as well.

thanks

Nick


----------



## Wolfenrook

Unfortunately due to a difference of opinions, Richie B has left BAKS. As such he is no longer a member of the committee and will not be attending the BAKS meeting.

This was his own choice, and one that we are very sad about.

However the meeting will go on, and be assured that it will still be an enjoyable day.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Thats a real shame.
No chance of him changing his mind then ?
I suppose as the saying goes "let the show go on"


Mike


----------



## soundstounite

Ahh that's incredibly sad,he's always helped us and is so damn wise on Da froshe,Richie,if you read this from Shaz and i please reconsider,
good luck to all at Baks,
Stu


----------



## richie.b

Hi guys 
as Ade said due to a difference of opinions i will no longer be having anything to do with baks, sorry for any inconvenience this has caused anyone that expected me to be there.
I will be at creaks show the weekend before on the 29th July for those wishing to pick up vivs off me

cheers
Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook

It really is very sad indeed folks, and a part of me still hopes that he will reconsider. If he does, the door will remain open for him to return.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Wolfenrook said:


> It really is very sad indeed folks, and a part of me still hopes that he will reconsider. If he does, the door will remain open for him to return.
> 
> Ade


 
Yep it would be nice if you could reconsider Richie.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Now some good news, well I think it is anyway. 

First up, we have confirmed Arcadia as sponsors for BAKS, mainly taking the form of a surpsie peace of phib equipment from them that will be awarded as a prize during the meeting. Everybody who attends will be entered into a free draw to win this surprise prize.  :2thumb:

Next up, we are pleased to announce that Just Airplants will be having a table at the meeting, selling viv suitable plants, along with a few less suitable tillandsia for those who may be interested in these. :no1:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Prob been asked this a thousand times but when and where is this being held Ade?

Do you have to be a member to get into the show or...?

Ta


----------



## Wolfenrook

Hiya

It's been held in St Leonards Sports and Social Club Stafford, you can view the location here: Annual Meeting Venue Map.

You do have to be a member to enter yes, as it's a private members meeting. However it will be possible to join the society at the meeting, membership includes entrance to the meeting, as well as to a private forum and twice yearly newsletter.

Cheers

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Cheers Ade, when is it taking place and how long does it take for a membership to approved?


----------



## Wolfenrook

August 5th, doors open 11am to members. Membership is usually approvaed fairly quickly, often within hours.

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Cheers Ade, I'll get me and the mrs signed up this week.


----------



## Wolfenrook

We can now reveal what the 'secret' prize is from our sponsors at Arcadia......



A 24 wat T5HO Pro Vivarium Canopy and 12% D3 T5HO tube!

Looking around on t'internet these are worth between £45 at the cheapest and £85 at the dearer end. Designed to fit perfectly on a 60cm Exo Terra these are ideal for us phib keeper folks, although the tube may not be perfect you can pick up a 24 watt T5HO 865 for about £4.

This lovely prize will be given away in our free members draw. Please note however that commercial table holders are excluded from this draw. Hobbyist table holders however will be included. We also have 9 Arcadia wrist bands that we will give out as a part of the same draw throughout the day.

Our thanks again to our sponsors at Arcadia Reptile.

Ade


----------



## kevchandler

Work confirmed my day off now ... So looking forward to attending and showing my support for this first show.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Sounds good Kev.

For anybody not familiar with them, it's the 24 watt version of these Arcadia Reptile: T5 High Output Vivarium Canopy, a nice prize to be sure.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

I`ve got a space on top of my viv for that lamp all ready and waiting :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## wayne the pain

Think i'll be going to this :2thumb:


----------



## frogman955

Nice one Wayne.

Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Thanks for the pics Ade, count us in for the support.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Cheers all. 

We may not be able to promise what table holders sell, but we can promise that it should be a fun day.  Just hoping we manage to find a way to get the rubber frogs delivered to the right address.....

lol

Ade


----------



## ianxxx

I have a table with a couple of other caudata.org members. We will be providing advice on axolotl care. We (mainly me lol) will also be selling axolotls, spanish sharp ribbed newts, chinese fire bellied newts, african clawed frog tads, cherry shrimp and possibly sun beetles and madagascan hissing cockroaches. I will also be displaying some A.mexicanum/A.andersoni hybrids, which will not be for sale. Should be a really good day and i am looking forward to seeing a few of you guys there. 50% discount to anyone who buys stuff off me dressed as a clown.


----------



## Wolfenrook

lol There's an idea Ian. The first person I see dressed as a clown at the meeting will get a free frog keyring. lol

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Wolfenrook said:


> lol There's an idea Ian. The first person I see dressed as a clown at the meeting will get a free frog keyring. lol
> 
> Ade


That would be interesting to see if anyone did turn up dressed as a clown :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Fun Clown Mens Adult Fancy Dress Outfit Party Costume | eBay

or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Big-...7?pt=Adult_Fancy_Dress_UK&hash=item1e6eab2ea5

Lets do this!


----------



## Wolfenrook

My wife has decided to expand on this.

The first 2 people we see dressed as FROGS will get a surprise freebie.  Got to have made a decent effort though, not just showed up wearing a frog hat. lol

We really do want people to approach this as a fun day with like minded hobbyists, so would be fun if folks showed up dressed up. 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Adding to this still further, if enough people come in fancy dress we will hold a fancy dress competition, with prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place. 

So folks, here's a chance to both have some fun AND to score some freebies. 

Ade


----------



## samsnake

Sounds like fun  Wish I could come.


----------



## beaniebopps

I actually already own a clown outfit. If I seriously come dressed up as a clown you have to promise not to laugh....


----------



## ianxxx

beaniebopps said:


> I actually already own a clown outfit. If I seriously come dressed up as a clown you have to promise not to laugh....


LOL, i promise!!


----------



## Wolfenrook

I can promise not to laugh AT you, but I can't promise not to laugh WITH you.  lol

Isn't the point of dressing as a clown to have a laugh? 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Right, more news. We have just voted (within the committee) to hold elections for 2 more members of the BAKS committee, this will be held at the meeting on 5th August.

As such, could all members please visit the official site at b-a-k-s.co.uk and make your nominations as per the guidance there.

Thanks

Ade


----------



## linket22

You are joking about the fancy dress right?


----------



## frogman955

linket22 said:


> You are joking about the fancy dress right?


 
Nope :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## linket22

Really? Can I get my £5 membership fee back?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Nope. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## linket22

I wasnt really lol'ing if I would of known it was going to be a childrens party I would of not given over my hard earned cash to join


----------



## frogman955

People are only havin a bit of fun.
The meeting is serious, but life is too serious.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Linket, nobody has said that anybody HAS to dress up. If a few people wish to though, then that's up to them.

The meeting isn't just a frog bring and buy sale, it's a fund raiser and an annual meeting too. Hence there will be a raffle, tombola and maybe another fund raising type activity, as well as voting for the 2 committee places.

It's certainly not a childrens party by any means. There wont be dancing, music or ice cream and jelly. Although dunno if there will be music in the bar area. 

Ade


----------



## beaniebopps

linket22 said:


> I wasnt really lol'ing if I would of known it was going to be a childrens party I would of not given over my hard earned cash to join


Jeez, lighten up :lol2:



Wolfenrook said:


> It's certainly not a childrens party by any means. There wont be dancing, music or ice cream and jelly. Although dunno if there will be music in the bar area.
> 
> Ade


Aww, I was looking forward to the ice cream :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I just want to add that although we can't ban people from coming in fancy dress, or ban Ian from giving people who do discounts, if more people complained we would obviously listen and withdraw the offer to give prizes to people who do.

I would however hope that most people are able to embrace the fun of the idea, and see it as just another way to enjoy the meeting. Yes it will have a very serious side to it, that been our love of amphibians and also the voting that will take place. However we also want people to enjoy themselves whilst they are there, and also to perhaps raise some funds, both to help cover future costs (eg. next years meeting) and so that we can give a decent about of money to the FBH to help them to stand up and fight for the hobby we all love.

Ade


----------



## ianxxx

75% discount offered on axolotls to people in fancy dress (clowns or phibs), limited to two axolotls per person ,please pm me to preorder , this is a prerequisite for this offer. 50% discount on other amphibians which will include spanish sharp ribbed newts (P.waltl), african clawed frog tadpoles(X.laevis). Preorder any of these and it will guarantee availability for you, i will be bringing limited amounts of each species as i dont want to transport them for a couple of hours then bring them home.
Dont be kill joys guys its only for a laugh.


----------



## UndergrowthSupplies

I will have to probably decide last minute if I can go  depending on funds etc. and whether I can find someone to drag along with me. I'm thinking its unlikely though if we do go away to visit family before hand.

Although this is making me want to cry about now... 


ianxxx said:


> spanish sharp ribbed newts, chinese fire bellied newts, african clawed frog tads, cherry shrimp and possibly sun beetles and madagascan hissing cockroaches


I need all of these for work


----------



## froggly

*B&B*

Anyone know of a B&B close to venue...not traveling far but trains can be a nightmare on Sundays from Cleethorpes.I would prefer a pub type B&B to Premier Inns style...under £50 for a single room would help too....any suggestions appreciated...


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yup, The Spittlebrook Inn for one, then there is Leonards Croft and quite a few others too. Also there's a Travelodge right opposite the road down to the venue too.

If you would like us too, we can compile a list with phone numbers and publish it on the BAKS website, with public viewing access?

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

If you like posh: Leonards Croft Hotel Stafford lol

Single room from £33 - £38 Single en-suite from £40 - £45

Or if you like your real ale CAMRA pub type inns, phone the Spittlebrook Inn 
Spittal Brook - Pubs, Bars & Inns in Stafford - thomsonlocal.com.

We'll put a more complete list up on BAKS.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Here you go Nearby Accomodation.

Ade


----------



## froggly

Thankyou....that info makes life a bit easier...now all I have to sort out is trains with line closures and coaches that take 10 hours....wonder if they go via Scotland....


----------



## Wolfenrook

I'll cross my fingers for you that your journey isn't too stressful. 

Look on the bright side, at least the doors don't open until 11am, so gives you a bit more time to reach the venue on the day. All of the B&Bs/hotels on the list are no more than a 10 minute walk (if you're a slow walker. lol) away from the venue, so you wont need to be out of bed at the crack of dawn if staying the night before.

There's also a taxi rank outside the train station, and the taxis don't cost any more than private hire as Stafford taxis are all equally as expensive. lol Even some of the private hire ones put you on the meter. On the flip side, at least you know that way that they're not making a price up. lol

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Are you in Scotland frogly ?
Or in Cleethorpes ? 

Mike

PS 
I think I just saw your joke there duh.


----------



## froggly

MMMMM my sense of humour...just to make it clear...there are rail problems from Cleethorpes so I checked coaches and it takes 10 hours by coach..... I just wondered if they went via Scotland to Stafford from Cleethorpes for it to take so long....


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Just subscribed, ordered my Frog outfit, booked the Bailey Hotel... things are on the up!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Just subscribed, ordered my Frog outfit, booked the Bailey Hotel... things are on the up!


Just subscribed the mrs up but wondering what outfit I can get her..... :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

My wife Kirsty just reminded me. For those of you making a weekend of it, it's the 5th Stafford CAMRA Beer Festival on the 2nd, 3rd and 4th August not that far from where we're holding the meet. We went last year and they had a MASSIVE choice of beers and real ciders and perry to taste. 

Ade


----------



## UndergrowthSupplies

I won't be coming  got paid this morning and I am skint already (lol!) plus its too far to drive just for a look around  maybe next time!


----------



## ronnyjodes

I think I'll be able to make it now! Think I'll be tagging along with the brother in law, I'm "going for a look" but I may well come away with a couple of triclors if anybody has them as I'm fancying a pair or trio to add to my collection. Also Gill will be there for some plant purchases, I'll probably get some woods as I'm sure there'll be live food types. 
Do Pollywog have a table or anybody doing decor i.e seed pods and what not as I could do with a few.


----------



## FrogNick

ronnyjodes said:


> I think I'll be able to make it now! Think I'll be tagging along with the brother in law, I'm "going for a look" but I may well come away with a couple of triclors if anybody has them as I'm fancying a pair or trio to add to my collection. Also Gill will be there for some plant purchases, I'll probably get some woods as I'm sure there'll be live food types.
> Do Pollywog have a table or anybody doing decor i.e seed pods and what not as I could do with a few.



i will be selling pods and that type of thing.


----------



## frogman955

There will be loads of plants there.
And live food should be in abundance too.
Not sure if there will be any Tricolors.
But should be plenty other stuff to whet your appetite.

Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes

I'm planning on coming home with a ton of stuff Mike :2thumb:. Has berksmike got a table because I know he had triclors for the last Donny show?


----------



## frogman955

I did ask him along but unfortunately he doesn`t have transport and to date hasn`t been able to sort something out.
So if there`s anyone who can help him out give him a call.
He does have froglets for sale which is a shame.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Well fortunately we should have the second smaller room pretty much empty, so if we get any last minute folks find they can come with a few frogs/amphibians we can do them a deal on a space on the large conference table in there. They just need to get in touch with Mike or myself by Friday ideally. However if anybody turns up on the day who is already a member, with some surplus frogs/amphibians they have bred, and they don't have a pet shop license etc, then we will try to squeaze them in somewhere, we just can't promise how much space we'll be able to give them.

Anybody who DOES manage to get to us on the Sunday with a few captive bred surplus frogs/amphibians to sell, if you get to us between 9am and 11am we can get you in and sorted early in a shared space, but you MUST already have a BAKS membership. Can't say fairer than that really. 

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ade, hunt down some triclor sellers for me and I'll buy you some sweets on Sunday :no1:


----------



## soundstounite

Ade if you need to squeeze someone in,just make it clear that there will be a scotish guy one one side...and a midlander that might be talking scot,might be doing welsh.maybe aussie on the other:bash:
:mf_dribble:
but we will be there and we will have some beautiful frogs,and some other stuff

Stu

ps Ade print me a link here that i can copy please,once I've finished i need to do a bit of publisising,just in case....how is that spelt then:lol2:?


----------



## Wolfenrook

No worries Stu, I am sure we can squeaze at least a couple more people in so long as they don't need a whole table to themselves. 

Guessing you mean a link to BAKS, in which case it's http://b-a-k-s.co.uk.  You can also find us on FaceBook at British Amphibian Keepers Society | Facebook.

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

Wolfenrook said:


> No worries Stu, I am sure we can squeaze at least a couple more people in so long as they don't need a whole table to themselves.
> 
> Guessing you mean a link to BAKS, in which case it's http://b-a-k-s.co.uk.  You can also find us on FaceBook at British Amphibian Keepers Society | Facebook.
> 
> Ade


thanks bro
Stu


----------



## frogman955

soundstounite said:


> a scotish guy one one side...and a once I've finished i need to do a bit of publisising,just in case....how is that spelt then:lol2:?


Stu it`s Scottish and publicising so you were real close lol.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Stu it`s Scottish and publicising so you were real close lol.
> 
> Mike


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
thankyou mate much appreciated,lets hope the links work on the sites i reached out to.:gasp: my track record is not great,but hell i try
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Oh Stu, what was your opinion on those broms I showed you ?

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Nearly forgot, we bought some more prizes for the fund raising raffle earlier....

Among them a bottle of brut and also a selection of 8 types of cheese in a folding cool bag... lmao If I get hungry though it may well become a selection of 4 types of cheese when I eat the Wensleydale, 2 types of cheddar and the applewood smoked........ mmmmmmmmm

Ade
NB. To clarify, when I say brut I mean the sparkling wine, NOT the 1970s aftershave.... lol


----------



## ronnyjodes

Wolfenrook said:


> To clarify, when I say brut I mean the sparkling wine, *NOT* the 1970s aftershave.... lol


Damn it


----------



## soundstounite

Wolfenrook said:


> Nearly forgot, we bought some more prizes for the fund raising raffle earlier....
> 
> Among them a bottle of brut and also a selection of 8 types of cheese in a folding cool bag... lmao If I get hungry though it may well become a selection of 4 types of cheese when I eat the Wensleydale, 2 types of cheddar and the applewood smoked........ mmmmmmmmm
> 
> Ade
> NB. To clarify, when I say brut I mean the sparkling wine, NOT the 1970s aftershave.... lol




you can keep the brut,i always preferred hi karate.....EEEEuuuuuCCCKKK


bet i beat Ron and Mike and Wallace to the cheese though,sometimes it helps still being a child,even if you are older than most
what can i say
Stu


----------



## mort13

Planning on coming along to this with my son. Is it better to sign up prior or on the day?


----------



## Spikebrit

mmmmm cheese.


----------



## soundstounite

Spikebrit said:


> mmmmm cheese.


:lol2:


Ade i can't read my newsletter,computer says NO!!!!

its asking something about how it was written any ideas mate? I downloaded some help,windows gave me computer still says NO!!!!

:censor::censor::censor::censor:
Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Stu, have you got Adobe reader installed?


----------



## Wolfenrook

mort13 said:


> Planning on coming along to this with my son. Is it better to sign up prior or on the day?


Hiya Mort

This year either way is good, as we wanted to give people chance to get comfortable with BAKS sort of thing. Next year though we will be placing more of an emphasis upon joining in advance.

One time you do need to join in advance this year is if you plan to show up with some of your phibs to sell them in our "member's free shared space".



soundstounite said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> Ade i can't read my newsletter,computer says NO!!!!
> 
> its asking something about how it was written any ideas mate? I downloaded some help,windows gave me computer still says NO!!!!
> 
> :censor::censor::censor::censor:
> Stu


It's a PDF Stu, so you need to have Adobe Reader installed to open it: Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions. Seriously surprised that you don't have it already bud, as a lot of stuff comes in PDF format these days, that's why I sent it out in this format. Beats the heck out of the Scribus format I created it in before exporting it.  Don't worry too much if you really can't figure out how to get it to open Stu, I will have a very limited number of high resolution hard copies with me come the day.

Ade


----------



## Evie

Hi all - I'm gutted that I won't be able to make it on Sunday. I have to work until lunchtime and I reckon it'll be about over by the time I get there. Anyhow just wanted to pop in and say I hope you all have a brilliant day!


----------



## frogman955

Things don`t start till 11am Evie so depending on how far you have to travel you might well make it.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

What Mike says. Unless you have a very long way to come you should be able to get up in time. 

Ade


----------



## Evie

I'm in Preston so a good hour and a half - but it's very tempting.... 
I dare say I'll talk myself in and out of it a few times between now and Sunday!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Worth a try then Evie. We wont even be holding the free draw for the Arcadia Canopy until about 2:30pm. You have to be there though for a chance to win it. 

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

Wolfenrook said:


> Hiya Mort
> 
> This year either way is good, as we wanted to give people chance to get comfortable with BAKS sort of thing. Next year though we will be placing more of an emphasis upon joining in advance.
> 
> One time you do need to join in advance this year is if you plan to show up with some of your phibs to sell them in our "member's free shared space".
> 
> 
> 
> It's a PDF Stu, so you need to have Adobe Reader installed to open it: Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions. Seriously surprised that you don't have it already bud, as a lot of stuff comes in PDF format these days, that's why I sent it out in this format. Beats the heck out of the Scribus format I created it in before exporting it.  Don't worry too much if you really can't figure out how to get it to open Stu, I will have a very limited number of high resolution hard copies with me come the day.
> 
> Ade


pretty sure i didn't have the adobe thingy Ade,because i've followed your link and now computer says yes,It gave in pretty much around the time i put on my steel toecap work boots and started muttering incantations about "your going to die,mr computer",but being a kindly sort,I'd like to think threats to a machine were not the real reason:whistling2:
thanks mate
Stu


----------



## soundstounite

Evie said:


> Hi all - I'm gutted that I won't be able to make it on Sunday. I have to work until lunchtime and I reckon it'll be about over by the time I get there. Anyhow just wanted to pop in and say I hope you all have a brilliant day!


Murph how the hell are you mate....way too long no speak darlin',hope you and the gang are doing great,would love to have a chinwag sunday
best from us both

Stu
ps Mr terrarium supplies thanks for the help mate,I think you were right also,,Hhhhmmmmm still have a suspicion that the boots helped said machine be cooperative:bash::lol2:
Stu


----------



## bash_on_recce

I'll hopefully be there to support this on Sunday, its far to local for me to not do so :2thumb: Is it going to be too late to join up on the website for membership card etc?


----------



## frogman955

I`m sure it`ll be okay for you to nip onto the site and pay your membership.
I`m not aware of any time limits :whistling2:

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

frogman955 said:


> I`m sure it`ll be okay for you to nip onto the site and pay your membership.
> I`m not aware of any time limits :whistling2:
> 
> Mike


Nope no time limits at all. 

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes

What's the parking like at St Leonards Sports club? I'd normally look on street view but my internets being a bit thick :lol2:. 
I can honestly say I've never been to Stafford either so I'm planning on setting off at silly o'clock to cover the G.L.F (the Getting Lost Factor).


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

ronnyjodes said:


> What's the parking like at St Leonards Sports club? I'd normally look on street view but my internets being a bit thick :lol2:.
> I can honestly say I've never been to Stafford either so I'm planning on setting off at silly o'clock to cover the G.L.F (the Getting Lost Factor).


Very good point, coming from the same neck of the woods as Ronnyjones and have a rather large 4x4 so any heads up would be great!

Stafford, never been : victory: got an idea where it is but were entrusting the satnav.


----------



## Evie

Hey Stu all well here. We have just got another 6 amphib tanks which will need filling before the start of the new term! I was going to put up a pic of the big one now it's maturing it looks so much better than it did. Haven't had time lately for anything other than a quick browse around on here.
I think I am going to try and come down on Sunday after work so hopefully will catch up then.


----------



## soundstounite

Evie said:


> Hey Stu all well here. We have just got another 6 amphib tanks which will need filling before the start of the new term! I was going to put up a pic of the big one now it's maturing it looks so much better than it did. Haven't had time lately for anything other than a quick browse around on here.
> I think I am going to try and come down on Sunday after work so hopefully will catch up then.


Wicked, hmm it has been a bit mad of late for all,roll on sunday
Stu


----------



## ronnyjodes

I think you need to pick some of these up for RFUKers so we can chuck our usernames on, it'd be nice to put names to faces :2thumb:

hello my name is stickers - 10 colour multipack | eBay


----------



## Wolfenrook

We thought of doing something like that Ronny, but decided that some folks wouldn't be keen. Too late now though, as the meeting is sooner than their shipping method allows for. lol

Folks are more than welcome to wear a name badge of their own making though, would make identifying people really easy. 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

ronnyjodes said:


> What's the parking like at St Leonards Sports club? I'd normally look on street view but my internets being a bit thick :lol2:.
> I can honestly say I've never been to Stafford either so I'm planning on setting off at silly o'clock to cover the G.L.F (the Getting Lost Factor).


Just spotted this, ok, so let's put it this way:-



















Oh yeah, and the HUGE car park you can see in this pic:-










We would politely request though that if there is any space in the parking spots by the venue building that folks leave these free for those with tables booked. : victory:

Oh yeah, and parking is FREE!

Ade


----------



## frogman955

People will easily know me so I won`t need a name badge.
I`ll be the one standing behind the table :whistling2:.

Oh and here`s a tip for those worried about getting lost.
Use google earth and enter the post code for the venue and then you can print off an overhead map of the roads from the M6 right to the door.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> People will easily know me so I won`t need a name badge.
> I`ll be the one standing behind the table :whistling2:.
> 
> Oh and here`s a tip for those worried about getting lost.
> Use google earth and enter the post code for the venue and then you can print off an overhead map of the roads from the M6 right to the door.
> 
> Mike


ha i'll be the one beside him trying to work out where the hell I am:gasp:
with some superblue auratus some panama specials some mysties some luecs some F1 Mt attachibakka tincs some ficus maybe some dwarf white woods and a lass called Shaz,and a guy called Ben ,whose just cool,you know him as Phelsumaman come and say hi guys,shaz is pretty shy so speak to her first:lol2:
I'll get hit for that
she thinks she's a ghost,if she says something strange its just her meds :2thumb:
oh she's not blonde either:gasp:
back to tads


bring it on

Stu


----------



## Spikebrit

soundstounite said:


> ha i'll be the one beside him trying to work out where the hell I am:gasp:
> with some superblue auratus some panama specials some mysties some luecs some F1 Mt attachibakka tincs some ficus maybe some dwarf white woods and a lass called Shaz,and a guy called Ben ,whose just cool,you know him as Phelsumaman come and say hi guys,shaz is pretty shy so speak to her first:lol2:
> I'll get hit for that
> she thinks she's a ghost,if she says something strange its just her meds :2thumb:
> oh she's not blonde either:gasp:
> back to tads
> 
> 
> bring it on
> 
> Stu


Shaz, always seems so quiet I thik we should get her a pink hat so people make her talk lol

Jay


----------



## frogman955

I don`t do quiet so Shaz had better get her tongue lubricated and excercised :2thumb:.

Hmmmm she thinks shes a ghost, make that excorcised.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite

Spikebrit said:


> Shaz, always seems so quiet I thik we should get her a pink hat so people make her talk lol
> 
> Jay


She is quiet mate,very insecure,don't matter how much i tell her how good she is 
she'll never listen ,so be gentle with her mate,she is the most talented stockman i have ever met,because of the morphine she forgets things,so thinks she's not as good as others,its cobblers,most would be unable to stand with what she puts up with

but mate i hear you and no what you mean:2thumb:

Stu


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> I don`t do quiet so Shaz had better get her tongue lubricated and excercised :2thumb:.
> 
> Hmmmm she thinks shes a ghost, make that excorcised.
> 
> 
> Mike


As above mate,bloody clever though:notworthy:
Stu


----------



## snowdragon

*hope you all have*

hi guys i became site member i become full member soon 
sorry i wont be there , travel probs and cash low this month but i will show my hat collection and cane collection appearance sometime soon ? jay stu know what i mean lol .
have a great time please post some piccys and i hope it goes realy well . all the best scot :2thumb:


----------



## frogman955

There`s an idea.
We`ll give Stu something to do by taking a camera and sending him out as the official photographer :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## frogman955

Right i`ve tried to put together a list of what frogs that I know will be for sale at BAKS.
It isn`t complete, but will give an idea of what you`ll see there.
There will be other amphibians there, but I don`t have any details of what.
There will be all the usual cultures of springtails, woodlice, bean weevils.
And a good selection of plants and other bits n bobs too.
Hope to see you *all* there :2thumb:
If anyone can add to this list then please do.

Mike

Leucs
H. Azureiventris
Tinc Reginas
Superblue Auratus
Panama Specials
Tinc Atachi Bakka
Mysties
Jerebos
La Fumme
Yellow Back Sauls, possibly
Ranitomeya Fantastica Varadero
Ranitomeya Ventrimaculata
Tinc Alanis, possibly
Pum Las Tablas, only if pre booked
Casti`s


----------



## soundstounite

Mike,what time do we need to be there?

I'll bring the camera if space permits:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## frogman955

Hi Stu the doors open to the public at 11am.
If memory serves me we get in at 9am to get set up.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogman955 said:


> Hi Stu the doors open to the public at 11am.
> If memory serves me we get in at 9am to get set up.
> 
> Mike


thanks buddy
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

There MAY also be bomina orientalis (thanks for that info Julia!) and I will have oophaga pumilio San Cristobal froglets. Oh and I think there is going to be a CB pair of Afrixalus Dorsalis there too for some lucky person. 

Mike is also correct, it's 11am for members (and those joining on the door), 9am for folks with tables pre-booked, or EXISTING members who have joined in advance and have a small number of CB by them amphibians they would like to sell so they can get set up (we'd ask that they hold of looking around and buying stuff until 11am though to be fair to other members). 

Photography is welcome, but we ask that you get the permission of the table holder before photographing their table contents. 

Ade


----------



## coolcroc

*Free lift if anyone wants it....*

I will be travelling to the show from Blackpool, if anyone wants a ride please just ask, I will be leaving here at about 8am ish...

Neil
07989473854


----------



## justairplants

Hi Ade,
To save some time can you repost the address and opening times for tomorrow's meeting either here or on the BAKS website or email me them.
Thanks


----------



## phelsumaman

soundstounite said:


> Mike,what time do we need to be there?
> 
> I'll bring the camera if space permits:2thumb:
> Stu


Will be bringing mine too, happy to do a little photography duty

Ben


----------



## soundstounite

^^
he's just just a cool dude:2thumb:
safe journey everyone
seeya tomorrow

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

justairplants said:


> Hi Ade,
> To save some time can you repost the address and opening times for tomorrow's meeting either here or on the BAKS website or email me them.
> Thanks


No problem Gill.

For you as you have tables booked, doors are open from 9am, although you may find us dashing around putting covers on tables then as it's the same time as we can get in. 

For members without tables, doors open at 11am.

Address is:-

St Leonards Sport & Social Club
St. Leonards Works
St. Leonards Avenue
Stafford
Staffordshire
ST17 4LX

There's a handy map showing the location of the venue here: Annual Meeting Venue Map.

Looking forward to seeing you all there!

I'll only have 4 Regina though rather than 5, and 6 oophaga pumilio San Cristobal froglets. Reason been the 5th Regina managed to escape whilst I was trying to catch it, led us a merry chase of the dining area, and leaving the little thing rather stressed. I wont sell a frog that is stress prone anyway when it's been through that much stress before even leaving here, it wouldn't be fair. So we're gonna keep the little swine for a while, see how it does.

Ade


----------



## Spikebrit

come put the table out so we can set up may be a little early


----------



## Ron Magpie

Have a great day, peeps! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## bash_on_recce

Thanks for a good afternoon everyone, was nice to finally meet a lot of the phib people on here :2thumb: Really impressed with the work that's been put into this.


----------



## ianxxx

It was a good day ,nice to meet a few online friends face to face for the first time and lots of phibs to look at.


----------



## Robert Manrique

Very good day, great buys thanks to Stu, been planting up vivs for the past 3 hours and all settling in well


----------



## soundstounite

Cool day thanks to all we got to say hi to and hope our little ones give you half the pleasure they gave us.
Thanks to Ade and the gang,for the grafting

LMAO thanks for letting me win the cheese:no1:,oh and for pulling my own winning raffle ticket,I'm never lucky,and no i didn't cheat,somone had folded the buggers up:lol2:and i didn't even know the numbers,too busy worrying about frogs. Ha i did pull a 4leaf clover a couple of days back so,maybe its working

Gill darling:blush::flrt:,I'm sorry for being the hardest customer to please you have ever had, :bash:,but i did look cool with that little brom basket..NOT:blush:,

Mike great to seeya mate,

Ben your a bloody star for all the help cheers bro 


thanks
great day !! 
Stu


----------



## soundstounite

Robert Manrique said:


> Very good day, great buys thanks to Stu, been planting up vivs for the past 3 hours and all settling in well


Good luck buddy,i really hope we have boys and girls in there for you, Robert,feed them heavy especially those tincs,they are growing like weeds at the moment
take care
Stu


----------



## phelsumaman

Thanks Ade & Co for organizing, the frog community needs more people like you. 

Whens the next one? 

Stu, as I said my pleasure bud. Cheers all
Ben

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justairplants

soundstounite said:


> C
> Gill darling:blush::flrt:,I'm sorry for being the hardest customer to please you have ever had, :bash:,but i did look cool with that little brom basket..NOT:blush:,
> 
> Stu


Don't worry Stu, I will get you in the end - even if I have to drag you down to Reading and force you to look at all the lovely Broms we have growing in the Polytunnel :devil::devil::devil:

And, yes, you did look really cute carrying the Broms in the basket :lol2:
Thanks to you, and everyone else who helped us out today :no1:

And thanks to Ade for all the hard work he put into organising today. It's never easy when it is the first one, so hopefully this event will grow year on year.


----------



## soundstounite

justairplants said:


> Don't worry Stu, I will get you in the end - even if I have to drag you down to Reading and force you to look at all the lovely Broms we have growing in the Polytunnel :devil::devil::devil:
> 
> And, yes, you did look really cute carrying the Broms in the basket :lol2:
> Thanks to you, and everyone else who helped us out today :no1:
> 
> And thanks to Ade for all the hard work he put into organising today. It's never easy when it is the first one, so hopefully this event will grow year on year.


Gill We'd love to come and see how you grow,it would be fantastic for us,,I'm serious now,just for a moment,we really would love that:notworthy::notworthy:
your welcome on the help,least we could do you guys are amazing!! I don't know how you manage all these show.
Hmm haven't been called cute for around 45 yrs now:mf_dribble:

my sentiments are echoed with regards this event
Stu


----------



## Ian Young

Forgot it was today :censor:

Hope everyone had a good day anyway

Ian


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ian Young said:


> Forgot it was today :censor:
> 
> Hope everyone had a good day anyway
> 
> Ian


I don't think you were the only one Ian. A fair few of our advance members didn't come. Luckily lots of new members did. :2thumb:

All I can say right now:-

1) THANK YOU, all of you. Those who had tables, those who came along and also those who joined the society to support us even though they couldn't make the meeting.

2) We are currently looking into holding 2 meetings a year from next year. Nothing is set in concrete though, it's all very much in the discussion and decision stage. Naturally we will let you all know once some kind of decision is made, and may well involve you all in it in some way. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Evie

I made it just as everyone was leaving - looked like everyone had had a good day though. Gutted to miss it but it was good to catch up with Stu and Shaz again. Got a few nice little plants from Stu so looking forward to installing them into their new homes. 
Hopefully the next one will be on my day off!


----------



## justairplants

Wolfenrook said:


> I don't think you were the only one Ian. A fair few of our advance members didn't come. Luckily lots of new members did. :2thumb:
> 
> All I can say right now:-
> 
> 1) THANK YOU, all of you. Those who had tables, those who came along and also those who joined the society to support us even though they couldn't make the meeting.
> 
> 2) We are currently looking into holding 2 meetings a year from next year. Nothing is set in concrete though, it's all very much in the discussion and decision stage. Naturally we will let you all know once some kind of decision is made, and may well involve you all in it in some way. : victory:
> 
> Ade


The more events like this that are held the better it is for the "hobby".....would be nice to get some going "down south" although I guess we have Kempton but nigh on impossible to get tables there


----------



## Wolfenrook

Aye Evie, although it was nowhere near the official finishing time a few people had come a long way, so wanted to set off back early and this seemed to start a domino effect. That and the number of members coming in had dropped right off by about 1:30, so I think some folks just gave up.

We've learned from this that there's no point having a finish time beyond 2pm. lol

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Sounded like you folks had ball! Shame we missed it booo!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook

justairplants said:


> The more events like this that are held the better it is for the "hobby".....would be nice to get some going "down south" although I guess we have Kempton but nigh on impossible to get tables there


No arguments here Gill, on either of those points. The problem is though getting anybody down south to organise a meeting, as if I had to do it it would mean multiple train trips down there, and the costs would just push membership subs up far too far.

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

Just heard from Mike he's still travelling,the dude is a :censor: inspiration

:no1:

Murph lovely to see you and your fella,sorry i was abit brain dead,whats new huh:lol2:talked to so many folks
Stu


----------



## Frogmad

Well I had a fab but a very loooooooooooong and at times wet day.

Thanks to the BAKS comittee, all the table holders and everyone who came and showed their support and made it a successful first meeting of a SOCIETY! 

I know a lot of people travelled a fair way today after speaking to a number of different people.

Maybe Ade it would be best to put the end time at 3pm? (go in the middle :lol2

Maybe people planning on going next time could compile a list of what they are thinking of purchasing especially from the dry goods side of things, I reckon it would help everyone (both table holders and buyers??) what do other people think?

I was pleased to see some bombina orientalis there and somehow ended up coming home with 12 of the little so and so's :whistling2: all seem to be settling into their tempory house, being very nosy!

also got some springs, some plants and some little bits and pieces....oh and a BAKS T-shirt :2thumb: not to mention, all the tombola/raffle prizes I won :whistling2:

Ade you know that we will be happy to help out as much as we can given our various comittments over the next few years


----------



## bellabelloo

Great event..will certainly be keen to attend again. 
I think Chris was rather keen to re-home the little bombina orientalis, I just managed to resist their charms.


----------



## bash_on_recce

bellabelloo said:


> Great event..will certainly be keen to attend again.
> I think Chris was rather keen to re-home the little bombina orientalis, I just managed to resist their charms.


I wasn't suppose to come back with any living things, but ended up with six of these little guys xD I suposed I realised that all my phibs were nocturnal and it would be nice to have something diurnal!


----------



## Wolfenrook

I behaved impeccably, all I came back with were the pums I went with (minus the 3 I traded for leucs with Mike) and the 4 leucs I traded for with Mike. Oh and some nice broms, shed loads of live food..... lol

Ade


----------



## PaulC

Thanks to Ade, his family and the rest of the team for a great show, specially considering it was a first, thanks also to all those who took a table making this a special event which my lads and I thoroughly enjoyed.

Paul


----------



## J-Bean

*Loved it!*

I had a great time at the meeting! It was a small gathering but among many lovely people.

Looking forward to being more involved in BAKS.


----------



## justairplants

Wolfenrook said:


> No arguments here Gill, on either of those points. The problem is though getting anybody down south to organise a meeting, as if I had to do it it would mean multiple train trips down there, and the costs would just push membership subs up far too far.
> 
> Ade


As a business we have certain times when we are extremely busy - kind of like this time of the year....but others when we are a lot quieter....maybe this is something we can discuss when life calms down a bit for us in October....drop me an email


----------



## Wolfenrook

Sure thing Gill. We were discussing a member consultation as to dates etc anyway. Not least as 1 of the complaints we get are how hard it is for folks reliant on public transport to travel on a Sunday.

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Well i`m not long home and sitting with a cup of tea chilling out.
Stu and Shaz, great to meet you both and I just wish i`d had time to chat a bit more as I just couldn`t get my head up.
Not to mention that you were in the same predicament.
I don`t know who was stressed out more, the frogs wondering what you were worrying about, or you flapping like a mad thing in case the frogs were stressed :lol2:.
I told you they were all okay :2thumb:.
Was good to see you Nick and of course Richard, Gordon, Paul and Howard, as usual it was a pleasure to have your company.
So it was Frogmad who took away all the raffle prizes :bash:
And of course Stu just couldn`t resist that cheese, that was mine you sod I had it booked :whistling2:.
Frogmad, not a bad idea on pre booking dry goods but thats okay as long as people come along and collect it so it`s not been taken along for nothing, so deposits would have to be taken to ensure collection.
Part of the fun with these meets though is going along for a rummage and finding something which just happens to be what you were looking for.
Maybe it`s not quite so easy on a table holder dragging a shed load of stuff along though, but life aint always easy.
Hope the frogs are happy in their new home Ade, i`ll check mine tomorrow as I`ve just left them sitting in the boxes to let them chill out till morning.
No doubt i`ve missed someone or something out which i`ll remember about later.
So i`ll finish with the many people asking questions about the frogs.
It was great to see you all and was a refreshing change to see so many potential new keepers coming into the hobby.
I know it gave others a boost to know there was so much new interest so remember what we told you about getting set up and more importantly remember we`re here to help you if you need it.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

The leucs are doing great Mike. Not long checked on them and they're all out and about happily. That male in fact was finding nice high perches and calling his head off. lol He set the Sisa off in fact. lol

Regarding Stu been concerned about his frogs been stressed, this does actually raise something I want to expand upon, this been the fact that EVERYBODY at the meeting, table holder and visitor alike, went that extra mile to ensure the welfare and wellbeing of the livestock present! I was very very impressed with just how thorough and careful people were. I really do believe that the members of BAKS set a good example of how we can care for the wellbeing of the animals at meetings like this. It made me very very proud to be a part of BAKS with you all, and I hope that you all feel as proud. 

Mike, Kirsty says that next time you will just have to buy more raffle tickets so that you can beat Stu to the cheese.  You can safely count on the cheese been a part of all future meetings in one way or another. lmao BAKS, the society that brings you... CHEESE! lol

Oh and Mike, don't forget to add those Cristobals to your sig bud. 

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Great news on the Leucs Ade, I thought you`d be pleased with them.
Re the well being of the animals, I didn`t see one person attempt to lift any of my frogs to look at them and what helped I believe was the fact they were in large clear containers making it a cinch to see the frogs.
The only handling I saw was when any purchase was made, to say, i`ll have these.
So well done to all the visitors on that score.
DON`T talk to me about Stu and that cheese, I mean, he picked his OWN winning ticket ffs.
I`ll be having a word in his ear next time :whistling2:.
The Cristobals have only just this minute been put in their new home and they are none the worse for their long journey.
I`ve chucked in a shed load of springs to keep them happy so no doubt they`ll be off filling their tums very soon.
Photo`s of them will be posted on http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/783750-just-stu.html when I return from the shops.

Mike


----------



## frogfreak

Where's the photo's? :whistling2:

Sounds like you guys had a great time!


----------



## frogman955

frogfreak said:


> Where's the photo's? :whistling2:
> 
> Sounds like you guys had a great time!


I normally post all my photo`s on here Glenn http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/783750-just-stu.html
It`s a thread I started up for keeping Stu updated on what i`m up to.
It keeps everything together too I suppose :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite

frogfreak said:


> Where's the photo's? :whistling2:
> 
> Sounds like you guys had a great time!


I guess they'll come Glenn,I was vaguely aware of someone poking a camera at me,damn i was trying to talk frogs ,so it might have been an hallucination,so if pics of me do appear 
I'll do my apologising now:gasp:
It was a super day for us thanks again.

Mike what can i say i passed on the cheese the first time,when i pulled my own ticket what the hell could i do,i even gave my strip in so i couldn't do any more damage,but shaz had another,got a posh cool box into the bargain for her.
ok serious head for a mo. yes i do think these events are stressful for our frogs,and Ade your bang on everyone took real care of the stock,even folks struggling to pick out auratus were seriously gentle,thanks guys,i have already had a few messages back to say frogs got home safely,another thanks for this.
There is only one tiny thing i can pick up on that folks thinking of making a purchase should do:be armed with a poly box for your stock guys and please bring it into the venue sometime before you leave if you have made a purchase, I'm utterly sure the vendor will keep it behind his table whilst the temps stabilise. As it was temperatures were not a big issue,but this is being overlooked.it also gives the frogs a nice dark environment on the way home.
we have sold a few frogs from home,the same has happened here as well.
Its not really possible for private vendors travelling in cars to cover this aspect at the meets.not amoan just a point worth raising methinks and something so easily overlooked . 

regards
Stu


----------



## colinm

Please check with the stallholders and Ade before publishing photos on a forum their is a lot of crap flying about at the moment from people who dont want us to keep exotic animals.


----------



## frogman955

The photo`s Glenn and I are talking about are of the frogs I bought.
There was someone taking photos but to my knowledge it was for a magazine.
Ade can clarify this.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yeah, PRK were taking photographs for a review of the meeting in the magazine. As such, the society can't really object to photographs. However, if you have photographs of table holders that could be used to identify them as such, it might be polite to just check they're ok with them been published first. 

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

colinm said:


> Please check with the stallholders and Ade before publishing photos on a forum their is a lot of crap flying about at the moment from people who dont want us to keep exotic animals.


Colin can you go further on this,pm if you want mate
Stu


----------



## Spikebrit

soundstounite said:


> Colin can you go further on this,pm if you want mate
> Stu


Theres always trouble with the anti's there are some detail threads on the subject in general chat, if not drop me a PM and i can chat about it. 



Wolfenrook said:


> Yeah, PRK were taking photographs for a review of the meeting in the magazine. As such, the society can't really object to photographs. However, if you have photographs of table holders that could be used to identify them as such, it might be polite to just check they're ok with them been published first.
> 
> Ade


Yep was mainly us taking photos as we do at every show. now just got to find some time to write it up. 



soundstounite said:


> Gill We'd love to come and see how you grow,it would be fantastic for us,,I'm serious now,just for a moment,we really would love that:notworthy::notworthy:
> your welcome on the help,least we could do you guys are amazing!! I don't know how you manage all these show.
> Hmm haven't been called cute for around 45 yrs now:mf_dribble:
> 
> my sentiments are echoed with regards this event
> Stu


We should have got a photo for the mag of you with the basket lol. There will be a big article on Gill for the mag soon. I just have to get round to writing it. Along with a vidoe for the PRK website. There just isnt enought time. 



justairplants said:


> Don't worry Stu, I will get you in the end - even if I have to drag you down to Reading and force you to look at all the lovely Broms we have growing in the Polytunnel :devil::devil::devil:
> 
> And, yes, you did look really cute carrying the Broms in the basket :lol2:
> Thanks to you, and everyone else who helped us out today :no1:
> 
> And thanks to Ade for all the hard work he put into organising today. It's never easy when it is the first one, so hopefully this event will grow year on year.



FInding a brom for Stu is far to much like hard work lol. You have far to many guidelines lol. 

Hopefully we can make it better next year. I have to say thought it does need a lot more promotion. Maybe some big posters outside n the entrances, and get the adverts posted on lots of other websites. As i've had a few people contact me saying they never heard anything about it. 

THough we managed to bring along a good few of the SES members which was nice. Glad some of the frog people made it across as SES doesnt have to many frog people there are only hand full of us. 

Jay


----------



## Wolfenrook

We wanted to avoid advertising locally for obvious reasons.

As to promotion, it was advertised on here, caudata.org, dendroworld.com, Facebook and I believe you chaps ran an ad for us in the last issue of PRK? You're not going to get much better promotion than that without it costing so much that members would end up having to pay more. As to posters on the outside of the venue, not allowed, hence none of the other things that run there have posters on the outside of the building either, we also weren't aiming to attract passers by in as it was a society members meeting, not a show.  Of course, the best promotion is word of mouth. Oh and just to throw some numbers at you, after the meeting we have 71 signed up and subs paid members. Around 43 of these attended the meeting. More would indeed be nice, and hopefully now that we have folks who enjoyed the meeting feeding back about their positive experience, more people will come along.

You can promote something as much as you like, but if folks can't make it they can't make it. lol

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

If any BAKS members wish to give us constructive feedback, we would like to invite you to do so using this thread please Forum, that way it wont get lost on here, or bore none BAKS RFUK folks. 

Ade


----------



## Spikebrit

A PM coming your way

jay


----------



## ronnyjodes

I ended up giving the show a miss at the last minute as I finally had the chance to get some pygmy chameleons and so it was a toss up between definately being able to get them or risk driving to Stafford looking for darts and coming home empty handed. Maybe next time though. If there were 2 shows a year you might increase the number of folks turning up as they could go to one if they missed the other or go to both, it just means that the number of people taking memberships will be split between both shows but it might be a bigger incentive for breeders to have a table. 
I'm surprised there aren't more photos of what people picked up tbh!


----------



## frogman955

Next time Ronny.
I too am surprised there isn`t more photos being posted.
Mine I posted on my other thread but i`ll post them here for anyone who missed them.
I picked up a trio of Cristobals from Ade.

Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes

frogman955 said:


> I picked up a trio of Cristobals from Ade.


Very nice mate :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

ronnyjodes said:


> I ended up giving the show a miss at the last minute as I finally had the chance to get some pygmy chameleons and so it was a toss up between definately being able to get them or risk driving to Stafford looking for darts and coming home empty handed. Maybe next time though. If there were 2 shows a year you might increase the number of folks turning up as they could go to one if they missed the other or go to both, it just means that the number of people taking memberships will be split between both shows but it might be a bigger incentive for breeders to have a table.
> I'm surprised there aren't more photos of what people picked up tbh!


Missed this before. Sorry. 

But anyway, we learned lots of lessons from the first meeting, and one of them is indeed that we need to do 2 a year. Lots and lots of people at the first were there to learn and look at potential frogs they might have wanted to get later. So by having 2 meetings it would give folks the chance to look, learn, setup then come back and buy when ready. :2thumb:

So from next year on we will be holding 2 meetings a year. At the moment we are provisionally looking at April and September. We'll post more info when we have it. : victory:

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes

Wolfenrook said:


> Missed this before. Sorry.
> 
> But anyway, we learned lots of lessons from the first meeting, and one of them is indeed that we need to do 2 a year. Lots and lots of people at the first were there to learn and look at potential frogs they might have wanted to get later. So by having 2 meetings it would give folks the chance to look, learn, setup then come back and buy when ready. :2thumb:
> 
> So from next year on we will be holding 2 meetings a year. At the moment we are provisionally looking at April and September. We'll post more info when we have it. : victory:
> 
> Ade


That's awesome news Ade. Like you say it will give people to learn, meet the breeders, buy equipment for setups and then they've got 6 months to make sure they're ready to house their purchases.

Btw, don't know if you saw the thread but me and Ron were chatting about how we get loads of folk asking for annecdotal tips for caring for phibs as caresheets just don't cut it and are frequently full of mixed information. Ron reconed between some of us on here we could come up with some cracking caresheets with good solid evidence and some real life advice, not "Use a ten gallon tank" type stuff. So I says "Ron old pal, why don't we see if Ade could compile some of our amazing insights in to care guides for the BAKS website" and Ron said "Ronny, you're as smart as you are handsome- have a turkey baster". Or something. What do you reckon?


----------



## Wolfenrook

I reckon I'm more than happy to help sort that out with you chaps, or anybody else who would like to contribute. It all helps to ensure those phibs we love get the care they require. 

Also if a group of RFUK'ers wanted to group together and have a table to give out info from, we'd happily sort that out. We had one with a group from caudata.org at the first meeting, and welcome this kind of information sharing. 

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes

Wolfenrook said:


> I reckon I'm more than happy to help sort that out with you chaps, or anybody else who would like to contribute. It all helps to ensure those phibs we love get the care they require.
> 
> Also if a group of RFUK'ers wanted to group together and have a table to give out info from, we'd happily sort that out. We had one with a group from caudata.org at the first meeting, and welcome this kind of information sharing.
> 
> Ade


Good stuff . Well I'd love to be involved, I know Ron will be up for chipping in and I'm guessing Stu and the 2 Mikes could contribute some good stuff. Don't know how we'd do it though because there's that many species and it'd be better to keep everybody on the same page instead of in 9 directions at once so either sending you our own thoughts on whichever species we've chosen or doing a thread on here let's say "Whites Tree Frogs- share your tips and experiences" and then sorting out the various strands of information in to one concise sheet.

That table idea is great too, you're on a roll tonight mate . I think first hand information is priceless so again I'd be up for helping with a RFUK information table. Can we vet the participants though so we don't have people being told they need to spend £80 on froglets.......


----------



## Wolfenrook

Seems to me that what you chaps are really thinking of is a wiki perhaps? It could be attached to BAKS, but not integrated, meaning that contributors wouldn't need to be BAKS members to contribute.

Oh and yes, if somebody took lead on the table they would be welcome to vet their 'team'. 

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Might be a thought to generalise a wee bit on the frog care to simplify things.
As you say there are lots of care sheets with lots of confusing info which could have you going in all directions.
When I started out with darts I read so many care sheets it was unreal and although it did help me there were far too many variables.
In my mind the easiest way would be to categorise the different morphs as many require similar living conditions as their cousins.
For example, Terribs all need the same type of care don`t they ?
Pums, whats different about how we keep them ?
They are actually an easy frog to keep in the right conditions, it`s the breeding which is a different beast.
They all use similar living conditions so keep it simple.
Tincs, again they all need similar conditions.
So what i`m saying is if we generalise to make it simpler to read and understand.
Now I can`t comment on tree frogs or their like as I don`t keep them, but i`m sure the above could be applied in some way to their care sheets as well.
It would make the relevant information so much easier to find so instead of reading 50 care sheets to keep a couple of morphs, maybe just the one would suffice.
One thing Ade, if the BAKS members are going to do this then I believe it should be on the BAKS web site for the members. But, thats just my thoughts.


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes

frogman955 said:


> Might be a thought to generalise a wee bit on the frog care to simplify things.
> As you say there are lots of care sheets with lots of confusing info which could have you going in all directions.
> When I started out with darts I read so many care sheets it was unreal and although it did help me there were far too many variables.
> In my mind the easiest way would be to categorise the different morphs as many require similar living conditions as their cousins.
> For example, Terribs all need the same type of care don`t they ?
> Pums, whats different about how we keep them ?
> They are actually an easy frog to keep in the right conditions, it`s the breeding which is a different beast.
> They all use similar living conditions so keep it simple.
> Tincs, again they all need similar conditions.
> So what i`m saying is if we generalise to make it simpler to read and understand.
> Now I can`t comment on tree frogs or their like as I don`t keep them, but i`m sure the above could be applied in some way to their care sheets as well.
> It would make the relevant information so much easier to find so instead of reading 50 care sheets to keep a couple of morphs, maybe just the one would suffice.
> One thing Ade, if the BAKS members are going to do this then I believe it should be on the BAKS web site for the members. But, thats just my thoughts.
> 
> 
> Mike


I agree there Mike, if it's generally the same care but just a case of different morphs they could all be covered under one header but any specific comments on behaviour etc could be added in.
I've never actually kept darts- I'm taking a page out of Stu's book and learning, learning, learning until I get them and I'll hit the ground running. That's why I think it'd be a great idea as, although I feel if somebody handed me a tank with a pair of leucs in tomorrow I could happily take care of them, it'd always be nice to hear some first hand tips and stuff from people who I trust without having to look like a total newbie.
I would have liked it to be publicly available on the BAKS site as BAKS should be seen as the one stop shop for people wanting to get in to amphibian keeping. Those who have memberships are probably already in a position where they have a decent level of knowledge so it might not be of much use but making it accesible to all will give even those with zero experience a massive insight in to how we keep our phibs.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron isn't a BAKS member (yet ) anyway, so locking it down to BAKS members would exclude him, and others who equally have stuff to contribute but aren't yet in BAKS, that's why I suggested having it over linked to the BAKS site, but not locking it down to BAKS members only as the forum is. 

One of the best books I've read took the approach of starting out by nailing down viv types, as in Arboreal, Terrestrial and stream. This allowed the author/authors to then go into how to build vivs of each type in one section, and then once they went onto the actual care of the frogs they were able to just put "this frog needs a type blah blah viv" rather than repeating the information again. So my suggestion would be to take a similar approach. Humidit and temperature requirements we could easily take a graphical approach. Set a colour/icon to represent the most common temperature ranges, and then do the same for humidity ranges. Here, this is something I've done before similar http://ukshrimp.co.uk/neocaridina-s...rimp-neocaridina-cf-zhangjiajiensis-var-white, yes I had some help with those too. 

The biggest problem I have found with many care sheets is finding specific information like what temperatures to keep them at, best humidity range etc. There are some brilliant ones too, but there are a lot that either hide this information inside a wall of text, or don't provide it at all. I think all of us here though are big fans of the KISS approach (I'll get my axe! ).

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> *Ron isn't a BAKS member (yet ) anyway, so locking it down to BAKS members would exclude him, and others who equally have stuff to contribute but aren't yet in BAKS, that's why I suggested having it over linked to the BAKS site, but not locking it down to BAKS members only as the forum is*.
> 
> One of the best books I've read took the approach of starting out by nailing down viv types, as in Arboreal, Terrestrial and stream. This allowed the author/authors to then go into how to build vivs of each type in one section, and then once they went onto the actual care of the frogs they were able to just put "this frog needs a type blah blah viv" rather than repeating the information again. So my suggestion would be to take a similar approach. Humidit and temperature requirements we could easily take a graphical approach. Set a colour/icon to represent the most common temperature ranges, and then do the same for humidity ranges. Here, this is something I've done before similar http://ukshrimp.co.uk/neocaridina-s...rimp-neocaridina-cf-zhangjiajiensis-var-white, yes I had some help with those too.
> 
> The biggest problem I have found with many care sheets is finding specific information like what temperatures to keep them at, best humidity range etc. There are some brilliant ones too, but there are a lot that either hide this information inside a wall of text, or don't provide it at all. I think all of us here though are big fans of the KISS approach (I'll get my axe! ).
> 
> Ade


Awwe, I'm touched! :blush: I deffo want to join, Ade, just as soon as you work out a method that doesn't involve paying online. Yep, I know, I'm a Luddite!:lol2:

I really like a lizard book (by the Bartletts) that takes a similar approach to the one you describe, and I agree it would be useful- allowing for individual specialist needs, a lot of frogs live in generally similar habitats. Also, many care sheets just regurgitate stuff the writer has heard- I can think of one on this site (since ammended) for FBTs that said that males shouldn't be kept together, and I can't think of how many times people have posted that they can't digest the 'too hard shells' of woodlice- if they could laugh, mine would be laughing along with me, right now.

Just an idea, but if you do start these care sheets, why not pass them by established keepers for checking, before they get 'published'? Undoubtably, there *will* be disagreements, but the final result should at least have some kind of consensus.


----------



## soundstounite

Wolfenrook said:


> Ron isn't a BAKS member (yet ) anyway, so locking it down to BAKS members would exclude him, and others who equally have stuff to contribute but aren't yet in BAKS, that's why I suggested having it over linked to the BAKS site, but not locking it down to BAKS members only as the forum is.
> 
> One of the best books I've read took the approach of starting out by nailing down viv types, as in Arboreal, Terrestrial and stream. This allowed the author/authors to then go into how to build vivs of each type in one section, and then once they went onto the actual care of the frogs they were able to just put "this frog needs a type blah blah viv" rather than repeating the information again. So my suggestion would be to take a similar approach. Humidit and temperature requirements we could easily take a graphical approach. Set a colour/icon to represent the most common temperature ranges, and then do the same for humidity ranges. Here, this is something I've done before similar http://ukshrimp.co.uk/neocaridina-s...rimp-neocaridina-cf-zhangjiajiensis-var-white, yes I had some help with those too.
> 
> The biggest problem I have found with many care sheets is finding specific information like what temperatures to keep them at, best humidity range etc. There are some brilliant ones too, but there are a lot that either hide this information inside a wall of text, or don't provide it at all. I think all of us here though are big fans of the KISS approach (I'll get my axe! ).
> 
> Ade


I guess I'm all about the KISS approach hell the last word has my name in it:Na_Na_Na_Na:.

If we can help then count us in.

Stu


----------



## ronnyjodes

I'd just like to stop seeing people sterilising EVERYTHING, why can't that be in caresheets :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

soundstounite said:


> I guess I'm all about the KISS approach hell the last word has my name in it:Na_Na_Na_Na:.
> 
> If we can help then count us in.
> 
> Stu


Yay for the K.I.S.S. approach! :2thumb:



ronnyjodes said:


> I'd just like to stop seeing people sterilising EVERYTHING, why can't that be in caresheets :lol2:


I think it started in the 'States- clearly a lot of American keepers have OCD, and clearly it's catching- judging by the Lizards section...


----------



## frogman955

When I was talking about keeping the care sheets on the BAKS site I wasn`t meaning locked down.
What i`m looking at is if BAKS members create these care sheets they stay posted on the BAKS site and not on a faceless Wiki site.
They stay on the BAKS site where the members who created them will get the recognition they deserve.
In time google will pick up on them and people will find them with a simple search.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

frogman955 said:


> When I was talking about keeping the care sheets on the BAKS site I wasn`t meaning locked down.
> What i`m looking at is if BAKS members create these care sheets they stay posted on the BAKS site and not on a faceless Wiki site.
> They stay on the BAKS site where the members who created them will get the recognition they deserve.
> In time google will pick up on them and people will find them with a simple search.
> 
> Mike


That sounds good. You still have to deal with this 'Online banking discrimination', though- the Equality Act doesn't deal with it yet, but I'm campaigning...


----------



## frogman955

Ron there is a simple solution to this.
Not everyone has a paypal account, and it was only in the last year that I set one up for myself.
You could send Ade a postal order for the amount or do a simple bank transfer to his account, and then he`ll just transfer the money from there.
Simples :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

frogman955 said:


> When I was talking about keeping the care sheets on the BAKS site I wasn`t meaning locked down.
> What i`m looking at is if BAKS members create these care sheets they stay posted on the BAKS site and not on a faceless Wiki site.
> They stay on the BAKS site where the members who created them will get the recognition they deserve.
> In time google will pick up on them and people will find them with a simple search.
> 
> Mike


Ahhh, I didn't mean a new faceless wiki either, just one within the BAKS setup. To be honest though, I prefer the article layout to a wiki if I am honest, for one thing wiki markup is yet another thing folks would either have to learn or get me to sort. :lol2: Where with the article setup you can just use an editor that mimics a word processor, again K.I.S.S.

With the article system, only certain individuals who were given the correct permissions would be able to actually submit content, so that fixes the need for "experienced keepers to check", as those getting the permissions would naturally be the experienced keepers. There's no need to be worried that you can't produce a fancy looking article etc, as so long as the text is there I can soon prod it into something fancier.: victory:

However, if folks would prefer a BAKS PhibWiki, this can be done. It would still be part of the BAKS site, but would have the downside every wiki does, that rubbish gets posted, stupid edits get made etc. Oh and wiki markup.

Ron mate, no online banking discrimination mate. If you want to drop by with the cash you're more than welcome to. :lol2: Or you could just send a cheque, with membership been subject to funds clearing.  

Anyway, let me know what you folks would prefer, and I can sort it out. If you chose the article system it's just a matter of setting up a category and sub categories, adding it to the menu and you chaps signing up if you haven't already.

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

ronnyjodes said:


> I'd just like to stop seeing people sterilising EVERYTHING, why can't that be in caresheets :lol2:


i'd be quite happy for you to just sterilise the nemerteans and the snails Ronny.and i think these two are singularly bothersome to a dart keeper and not so much to everyone else,just imagine trying to rear oophaga in viv,where you have to leave the eggs,and the bloody snails clobber everything,or you get further on and can't get a froglet through because you have so few springtails in viv. There are reasons to be cautious thats for sure,conversely a natural ecosystem is not sterile and never will be,i have no comprehesion of how you make a living viv sterile either,sooner or later your going to put a living plant in it,no way you can sterilise that.ok you bleech it ,but nems are still found invivs as are snails,maybe its just damage limitation.

I know I'm more cautious now than when i started,its not because i've frequented american sites either,alot of the dangers i was already aware of,hell I've know of the association with panorbis and liverfluke since childhood,its more seeing what a pain in the butt a snail is in the wrong place

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ok, another bit of news.

First up, next meeting has been pencilled in for 7th April, more details soon.

Also, we have decided to allow folks who aren't members to download the first issue of our newsletter for free:-

Newsletters - Newsletter Samples

Please note however if bandwidth use sky rockets we will have to remove this. We're hoping though that some folks will find it useful info. 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yet more news. :lol2:

First up, we have SCRAPPED membership fees for under 16s! From now on if you are under 16 and wish to attend meetings you will need an adult to join and attend with you. You can still opt to let us know your email address and we'll send you an extra newsletter. Also you may still join the forums by using your parent's/adult's membership number. :2thumb: This wont effect current members at all. Under 16s may not book tables however.

Next, we've scrapped table fees completely! Now ANY member may book a table for free! However membership is mandatory for this. Also, to prevent time wasters we will be charging a small deposit on table bookings, refunded when you attend with suitable stuff to sell. If however you don't attend, or turn up without anything suitable, the deposit will be forfeited.

Next up, we've changed our membership options. You now have 2 options to chose from, one like the old one includes the usual stuff plus entrance to 1 meeting included. The new option includes entrance to 2 meetings for a lower cost than paying to attend 1 and then paying for the 2nd on the door. We have done this to help to cover the cost of running 2 member meetings a year, without it effecting those who only wish to attend the 1, or who join just for membership and don't plan to attend either meeting. : victory: There will still be an option to pay entrance on the door at a second meeting for members who have paid for the 1 meeting option that will be cheaper than our on the door membership options. Again, this will not effect our current members, who joined under the 1 meeting a year option which is unchanged just renamed.

Which brings me to the next bit of news. In order to encourage people to join in advance, and also to cover the extra admin costs (paper and printer ink. lol) there will be a small premium to pay for those joining at meetings rather than in advance, making joining online in advance an even better deal. : victory: We will publish information about this over on the BAKS site at B.A.K.S.

Lastly, if you are a disabled member attending a meeting, and you require an escort/helper, they will NOT be required to join or pay entrance. However where it's not obvious we reserve the right to request some form of evidence of a disability requiring such an escort/helper.

Our intent is to try to open BAKS up to people a little more. We hope that this will help.

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes

That's all fantastic news. That should get the memberships coming in. I swear I'll join up, I was just waiting for a show to do it so I got the most out of it but I'm definitely tempted to just say "Sod it, I'm in now" .


----------



## Wolfenrook

Well our membership subs system is always running. If you read our descriptions memberships last 12 months and come with either 1 meeting included, or 2 meetings included, these been in 2013. So whichever you chose, it will cover the 2013 meetings, even if your 12 months membership runs out before the 2nd one say.

Our last meeting next year will be the beginning of September anyway, probably either the 1st or the 8th. So your membership would still be current anyway. When somebody pays for a membership to BAKS now, the meeting inclusion will be valid for 2013. Want to attend in September next year but not April? No problem, get a silver membership, use your meeting entry in September rather than April.

When you join, you get the exact number of meetings we state on the membership. As we're finished with meetings this year, the included meetings will be for 2013. Same as if somebody paid for membership after the last meeting next year their meeting entry would be for 2014, and so forth.

Hopefully this is nice and clear. Whether you join now, or in April, you will be entitled to attend the number of meetings in 2013 that your membership covers.

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes

Right, I think what you're trying to say is that if I sign up for a year I can go to however many shows I sign up for. In fairness it was assumption on my part that it would just run for 12 calendar months irrespective of when the shows were.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yeah, most societies it a set 12 month period for meetings too, as it was for us previously. However I once joined a society to go to a breeders meeting, it was the last one of the year. They then merged the meeting I was going to go to with another society and moved it too far away for me to get to. So I ended up paying a full sub for a 2 month membership with no meetings I could go to left.

This left me disgruntled and unhappy.

We don't want our members to EVER feel like they have been ripped off. So from now on, when you join you have the choice of a 1 meeting membership, or a 2 meeting membership, and you get to go to that exact number of meetings.

We're sorry we can't extend this to current members who weren't able to make our last meeting. We didn't have anything in place to track this and allow this. From now on, we will be putting a mechanism into place to better track who attends what meetings. It's all in the paperwork, and putting into place better methods.  We may even put into place a ticket system, where when you join you get sent the number of tickets you need to attend the number of meetings you opted for via email, in addition to your member number.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

I'd best make the official announcement...

The BAKS committee recently took a vote, and decided to allow the sale of non-venemous invertebrates from tables at future BAKS meetings. Some examples of what we will allow:-

Giant African Land Snails
Millipedes (not centipedes, which are often venomous)
Whip scorpions (look nasty, but harmless)
Freshwater shrimp
Cockroaches
Beetles
Stick insects and other phasmids

We hope that this will encourage more people to come along and perhaps book a table. 

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

My Waxy Monkeys can smell a banquet coming on!


----------



## ronnyjodes

Wolfenrook said:


> I'd best make the official announcement...
> 
> The BAKS committee recently took a vote, and decided to allow the sale of non-venemous invertebrates from tables at future BAKS meetings. Some examples of what we will allow:-
> 
> Giant African Land Snails
> Millipedes (not centipedes, which are often venomous)
> Whip scorpions (look nasty, but harmless)
> Freshwater shrimp
> Cockroaches
> Beetles
> Stick insects and other phasmids
> 
> We hope that this will encourage more people to come along and perhaps book a table.
> 
> Ade


Do you have sellers lined up already for that sort of stuff Ade or is it a case of because it's now allowed those sort of inverts may begin to make an appearance?


----------



## Wolfenrook

No sellers at all booked for April yet Ronny, I think most people think it too soon. 

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes

Wolfenrook said:


> No sellers at all booked for April yet Ronny, I think most people think it too soon.
> 
> Ade


 Nobody likes a smartarse Ade, I should know because no bugger likes me . 
What I mean though, is that did you all sit down with the Justice League of Amphibians and go "LETS SELL INVERTS!" or was it a case of "Well, Keith Cockroacheface and Helen Centipedefeatures have both asked if they can sell their stuff at our shows, maybe it would be a great idea to announce our changes and see if anybody else wants in? Even though the show is not til April. And that sexy Ronnyjodes guy needs the next 6 months to ask questions". 
Basically-have you approached or have been approached by interested sellers thus resulting in aformentioned decision?


----------



## Wolfenrook

The first option. lol A couple of the committee though keep inverts (I myself keep phasmids. lol) so put the idea to the committee. We decided to go with it as inverts are often a gateway pet into exotics. I actually came to dart frog keeping via freshwater shrimp myself. 

But no, we haven't been approached by interested sellers, we just thought it was a good idea. 

Ade


----------



## Frogmad

Bah, I've just seen the date for the April meeting, don't think I'm gonna be able to make it :sad::sad:......it's the british small animal veterinary association congress that weekend and i might be getting free entry to it that's sod's law!!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook

The date is only in pencil at the mo Frogmad, it may be changed yet.


----------



## Frogmad

oooooooo where's the eraser so i can rub it out and write it in a different date :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I'll discuss it with the committee, can't have you not been able to help Repti-Liscious with their tables. lol Besides, who will cover the door until all of the committee arrive? :gasp: lol

Ade


----------



## Frogmad

so its not my stunning good looks and cheerful personality you want me for.....its the fact i pitch in and will help out!!:gasp:
hmmmm guess i can live with that!!:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Too right! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

That and it'd be one less person to gas bag with after the meeting is finished. :gasp:

Ade


----------



## frogman955

It`s got nothing to do with me threatening to chuck you in the nearest river if she can`t come then ? :whistling2:


Mike


----------



## Frogmad

Awww guys :blush: so nice to know I am wanted!!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook

frogman955 said:


> It`s got nothing to do with me threatening to chuck you in the nearest river if she can`t come then ? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Mike


Maybe partly. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Right, having spoken to the committee, we've changed the date of the first meeting next year to the *14th April 2013*. It should be a bit warmer then anyway, so better for the phibs and inverts.

Please note that for now this is still only a penciled in date. If for example lots of the people who want tables can't do then for example, obviously we'd need to change it to ensure there are plenty there with tables. : victory:

We'll be able to give a more solid date closer to the time, say a month or 3. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Who knows- I might even make it- don't hold your breath, though guys, blue skin only looks good on azzies!

I can't go on the BAKS site without having a s****** at the 'Justice League of Amphibians, though- damn you, Ronnyjodes! :devil:

:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Would be nice if you could Ron.

But meh, hold fire folks, might not be the 14th after all. I am going to triple check this time, then I'll post a new date. Sorry to mess around like this.

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> I can't go on the BAKS site without having a s****** at the 'Justice League of Amphibians, though- damn you, Ronnyjodes! :devil:
> 
> :lol2:


My work here is done :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I am NOT wearing tights!!!!

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Why not Ade ?


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

frogman955 said:


> Why not Ade ?
> 
> 
> Mike


Have you seen the Jack Black movie Nacho Libre? He looked better than I would.... :lol2:

Ade


----------



## frogman955

God damn it Ade you`ve put some horrible thoughts into my mind.
I`ll never look at a Jack Black movie the same way again mg:



Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

frogman955 said:


> God damn it Ade you`ve put some horrible thoughts into my mind.
> I`ll never look at a Jack Black movie the same way again mg:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


You could just try not watching Jack Black movies, your life will be the better for it. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Ade or Mike, is the meeting in April @ the same venue and how much space is one allocated for phibs and hardware? Just need to plan a head... well in advance as they say!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Hiya

Yup, unless something happens out of the blue the April meeting will be at the same venue. We should be able to confirm the date very soon, just waiting on a couple of committee members to ok the date.

How much space you get depends upon how many tables you book. However as we're bringing in a refundable table deposit system and throwing out table fees completely (folks will just need to pay for membership to qualify) we may have to apply a maximum limit depending upon demand. The tables are fairly large though, I can't give exact measurements as I didn't think to take a tape measure with me last time. If you pm me with an idea of what you'd want to bring I can give you an idea of how many tables you'd need.

If you are intrested in booking a table/tables, please do read the table rules first Rules For Table Holders.  They may seem a bit on the strict side, but we want to ensure that our meetings help to give the phib hobby a good reputation. 

Ade


----------



## frogman955

I think Ade will agree with me on this.
There is loads of space so it`s really down to what you want/need.
Ade will know better what space is available but i know he had an extra room on hand if it was needed so I can`t see a problem as yet.
The plan so far is for April, we have just to confirm a date.
Will be good to see you there.


Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Thanks guys, just to clarify on point #3 - Is a seller not allowed to bring a showcase vivaria for display purposes only.


----------



## frogman955

Having a display viv isn`t a problem and I think it could look good to have one on your table.
It`s quite common to have some ready set up vivs (with no animals) on display for selling to the public, so thats an option for you.
Actually having animals in a viv could also stress them out too much with the handling involved in putting them in and taking them out etc, so it`s prefered that the vivs be empty of animals.
Get your thinking cap on and get constructing, and good luck.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Just to update, we've now setlled on the date of Sunday 21st April 2013 for the next meeting. This shouldn't change again without a really good reason.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Frogmad

Yay.....that date is getting put in my Diary right now so I don't double book!!!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Was any pics taken of this years meet?


----------



## frogman955

There was but they`ve never been posted.

Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Mike use your power of persuasion to at least get them on the BAKS website :whistling2: lol. Would like to get a feel of what happened on the day, what others were selling and how big the stalls were.


----------



## frogman955

The best one to answer would be Ade as he had a better chance than me to have a look around, he also knows who was taking the photo`s.
I never really got my head up.
It`s difficult to guage how these shows are going to be, but from what I did see there was a good mix of frogs etc and accessories for sale.
We have to remember it was the first BAKS meet and generally they are small to begin with as people are waiting to see the reports on how it was before deciding if they`ll go to the next one.
I know there was a decent crowd there and we had many enquiries from people interested in starting up.
You never know where these enquiries lead but we can only hope it helps get more people into the hobby.


Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

frogman955 said:


> The best one to answer would be Ade as he had a better chance than me to have a look around, he also knows who was taking the photo`s.
> I never really got my head up.
> It`s difficult to guage how these shows are going to be, but from what I did see there was a good mix of frogs etc and accessories for sale.
> We have to remember it was the first BAKS meet and generally they are small to begin with as people are waiting to see the reports on how it was before deciding if they`ll go to the next one.
> I know there was a decent crowd there and we had many enquiries from people interested in starting up.
> You never know where these enquiries lead but we can only hope it helps get more people into the hobby.
> 
> 
> Mike


Well said Mike :no1:


----------



## Wolfenrook

frogman955 said:


> The best one to answer would be Ade as he had a better chance than me to have a look around, he also knows who was taking the photo`s.
> I never really got my head up.
> It`s difficult to guage how these shows are going to be, but from what I did see there was a good mix of frogs etc and accessories for sale.
> We have to remember it was the first BAKS meet and generally they are small to begin with as people are waiting to see the reports on how it was before deciding if they`ll go to the next one.
> I know there was a decent crowd there and we had many enquiries from people interested in starting up.
> You never know where these enquiries lead but we can only hope it helps get more people into the hobby.
> 
> 
> Mike


I did? I do? :lol2: Seriously, I barely got away from my table, not because I was selling lots oddly. lol

I saw quite a few people with cameras, but afraid I couldn't name names, I think a chap called Geoffe possibly took some pics? I meant to bring a camera myself, but with all the rushing and trying to get everything sorted, it got forgotten. If anybody has pics though and wants to send them to me, I will happily put them on the BAKS website.

Have a chat with Stu, FrogNick, or Gill perhaps about table sizes. We didn't get any complaints from anybody about not having enough room though, even though we actually managed to arrange things so no space was wasted. We had 1 empty area at the top of the room, where we positioned the caudata.org table, and the folks who came from there made good use of this space to hold a meeting within a meeting. : victory:

As a first meeting though, it wont be that indicative of how things will be at future meetings. We/I learned a heck of a lot last time, so we will be tweaking quite a bit here and there. The changed opening times for one, we wont be opening to normal members until 12pm in April. Giving members who use public transport, or who just want more time to travel up/down on the morning, more time to get to the venue without the risk of arriving to find everything sold or packed up. Just one of the many lessons we learned, both from experience and feedback received. All this said, I actually reckon it went quite well, even if a lot of people there were there to learn about future frogs! In a way, this was a good thing, as we always say that meetings are the perfect place to do this. : victory:

Then there is me, I'm trying to work out a way to do a viv decorating demo using my 'backgroundless' method as requested by Ronny, as I fully agree that offering more 'talks and demos' would help to engage and maintain people's interest for longer.

We also opened the meeting to invertebrate lovers too, which should help get more folks through the door, including booking tables.

What I will say is, anybody coming along shouldn't expect something on the scale of say Donnington, or even the 2 2011 UK Frog Days. :lol2: We're ENTIRELY UK hobbyist based when it comes down to livestock, real CB animals, bred by real hobbyists here in the UK. That's not saying we wouldn't welcome real hobbyist breeders from Europe however. But sorry to say you wont see big name European shops selling amphibians at BAKS meetings any time soon.

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Wolfenrook said:


> We're ENTIRELY UK hobbyist based when it comes down to livestock, real CB animals, bred by real hobbyists here in the UK. That's not saying we wouldn't welcome real hobbyist breeders from Europe however. But sorry to say you wont see big name European shops selling amphibians at BAKS meetings any time soon.
> 
> Ade


Theres enough Europeans in the country without anymore :lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Theres enough Europeans in the country without anymore :lol2:












:lol2:


----------



## frogman955

Only if you want it to be lmao.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

Thinking about it from a different angle, the UK is European, so we're ALL Europeans. lol

Ade


----------



## frogman955

Talk for yourself Ade :lol2:.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

Following off from something Mike said that was rather less controversial, I'm all for more people entering the hobby, but I hope both on this site and in BAKS, that people will be entering more *informed*; as we know, amphibians are not actually hard to keep, but there is a lot of misinformation out there; it's rather up to us to give better examples, and information where needed.


----------



## frogman955

You got that right Ron.
But also people have to learn to read what we write.
There are a lot of people come on the forums and ask questions instead of doing some basic research.
While we`re willing to help others they also need to make some effort for themselves.
It`s not hard to do and it sure as hell WILL make them wiser.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie

True, so far as it goes- but people new to the site (for example) might not know where to look. That's why I'm happy to post links.


----------



## Wolfenrook

With any luck chaps this is where the BAKS website can come in most useful, by getting all of the information into 1 place. If people come to learn that BAKS is a 1 stop shop for accurate care and setting up information, it will save a lot of messing around reading the countless garbage caresheets on the internet before you find a decent one. Google is our friend in this too, just one reason why the site is set up to use search engine friendly URLs. Maybe just maybe once people have the basic information they need, they will then notice that we're a society too and join up. lol

I tend to put my stuff on here, BAKS and Planted Habitats anyway. The article systems on BAKS and Planted Habitats though make is easier to write good looking and easy to read guides and articles.

Then there's the BAKS newsletter. What we can do with that is say every 2 issues make the oldest issue downloadable for none members, with only the 2 most recent issues been members only. That way overtime we will build up an archive of electronic booklets containing good guides etc that people can download and keep.

In our mission statement, our number 1 goal is:-

To encourage and develop best practice in the care and housing of amphibians in captivity.

Not just for BAKS members either.  Everybody can join in to help to make this happen. If somebody has an article they reckon is worth publishing on BAKS, all they have to do is PM me and I'll give them an email address they can send it to. However anybody submitting articles must know not to take offense if their article is edited or even declined. 

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes

Wolfenrook said:


> If somebody has an article they reckon is worth publishing on BAKS, all they have to do is PM me and I'll give them an email address they can send it to. However anybody submitting articles must know not to take offense if their article is edited or even declined.


 I've been wanting to write something on USA green tree frogs for a while as I think I could write something half decent. Plus, as I covered in the 2013 plans thread, I strongly believe that a good planted setup can change the behaviour of these frogs as it can if you get things right with darts to the point where instead of hiding at the back of the tank or hunkering down as some folk report, they now actively bask in the open and are far more active. Plus it would be filled with my own inimitable style of humour :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Some news again.

We've now taken our breeders list to the next level, giving it a special section on the BAKS website, with better organisation. This list can be viewed by anybody at the present time.

If you are breeding amphibians, and wish to be included in the list, then you can contact me (via the baks site B.A.K.S), please include the correct names for the species you are breeding, your real name and also how you can be contacted. This ISN'T a classifieds section, it is just an attempt to build a database of who is breeding what here in the UK.

Cheers.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

For anybody thinking about it, DON'T click that link! It's to a compressed file, and may well be a virus probably. Also that poster has absolutely nothing to do with BAKS, just a spammer.

Ade


----------



## RedSandman

> True, so far as it goes- but people new to the site (for example) might not know where to look. That's why I'm happy to post links.


Ron, your links are very useful, much more precise than the forum search engine. :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

RedSandman said:


> Ron, your links are very useful, much more precise than the forum search engine. :2thumb:


I'm not quite sure that's true, but I'll take it! :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

We are pleased to welcome RonnyJodes and Fatlad as our 2 latest committee members.

We will have more news for you very very very soon. 

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes

Breaking news! We now have a new level of membership for those who don't wish to attend meetings, have a say in the running of the society, get the latest issues of our newsletter or access our members only forum boards. This is completely free, all you have to do is register on our site at B.A.K.S. You will then have access to older newsletters and also to our new public forum area. We recognise that ALL amphibian keepers are important, not just those who pay a membership sub, so wanted to get more of you involved.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Wolfenrook said:


> We are pleased to welcome RonnyJodes and Fatlad as our 2 latest committee members.


Oh god, how do we un-join...

Well done guys and no doubt valid committee members. I look forward to seeing you all there in April :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Wolfenrook

We are now pleased to confirm that our April meeting will be held on 21st April, with the doors opening to the public at 12 noon. Table holders will be given access well before this time to get set up, we will notify folks of the time from which they can enter to set up at the time of booking.

We're tweaking things a bit this year too. Rather than just the one room we will be using 2 very slightly smaller ones this year, with plenty of signs up to show folks where to go etc within the venue. There will also be an ongoing demo through most of the event on viv decortating techniques, with the current plant been to do one more suited to tree frogs and a 2nd aimed at oophage pumilio. We'll post more details about this on the BAKS site closer to the time.

Now is the time to start booking your tables folks for any surplus captive bread amphibians, non-venomous invertebrates (including aquatic ones), live foods or dry goods sales. Remember, we scrapped table fees in favour of a new deposit system, so now you just need to join BAKS to be eligible for a table (please note that2012 memberships will not be valid for 2013 meetings however). Please note though that we do ask that folks let us know what they will be selling at the time of booking so that we can publicise this information.

Joining BAKS is very easy to do, you can either pay one of our 2 subscription options online, or sign up on the door (please note that there will be a £1 premium charged for joining on the door). Also, in addition to entrance to 1 or 2 meetings per year (depending on the subs option you chose) you will also receive access to our newsletters earlier than none paying members, and access to a members only area on our forums.

We will also be holding our free prize draw for all subs paying members who attend once again, with a prize supplied by our sponsors Arcadia Reptile, and possibly prizes supplied by our other sponsors at Repti-Liscious. :2thumb: Last year one lucky member walked away with an Arcadia Reptile 60cm T5HO viv canopy!!:no1:

More information is available on our website at B.A.K.S.

Once again, our venue will be:-

St Leonards Sports and Social Club
St Leonards Works,
St Leonards Avenue,
Stafford,
Staffordshire.
ST17 4LX


We have a map showing the location of the venue on our site here http://b-a-k-s.co.uk/index.php/2012-10-27-16-03-30/map.



Regards

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Think I've asked this before... did any of you guys take some snips of last years event? 'group hug n all'? what was the turn out like?


----------



## Wolfenrook

None of us committee folks took pics last year no. Plenty of folks did take pics, but nobody has published any.

Turnout, especially considering it was our first ever meeting, was pretty good, with a heck of a lot more people joining on the door. It's wasn't Doncaster or PRAS, but then they're well established big shows now.


----------



## ronnyjodes

I'll be taking my camera James so Ill get some snaps for on here and the BAKS site :2thumb:. Group hug shot should be a definate. Could be interesting seeing as I have ZERO idea what anybody looks like  haha


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Kwel! I was going to suggest (this may sound a bit transsexual) name badges or something... that way I don't waste a full box of eggs on randoms


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

i cant wait, first time i will have been to anything like this 

when i was a nipper my dad was massivley into birds with wings and feathers (not t*ts) and there was a local auction/meet every second sunday in a month or something, the stuff i learned just by listening into other folks convos was truley amazing


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> my dad was massivley in birds


**** edited.... no comment, sorry! it gets to this part of the day and my brain goes fuzzy


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

ronnyjodes said:


> I'll be taking my camera James so Ill get some snaps for on here and the BAKS site :2thumb:. Group hug shot should be a definate. Could be interesting seeing as I have ZERO idea what anybody looks like  haha


 
what is also cool is you get a mental image of what you think people will look like and normally you are miles off ha ha slightly like internet dating.... internet buddying


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Terrarium Supplies said:


> **** edited.... no comment, sorry! it get to this part of the day and my brain goes fuzzy


 
yeah it was a brothal this is why im all messed up :gasp:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> yeah it was a brothal this is why im all messed up :gasp:


your words not mine! : victory:


----------



## fatlad69

ronnyjodes said:


> I'll be taking my camera James so Ill get some snaps for on here and the BAKS site :2thumb:. Group hug shot should be a definate. Could be interesting seeing as I have ZERO idea what anybody looks like  haha


You will spot me easily. A big fat bloke with a goaty!:lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes

fatlad69 said:


> You will spot me easily. A big fat bloke with a goaty!:lol2:


I'll just think I'm looking in a mirror with a description like that haha


----------



## fatlad69

ronnyjodes said:


> I'll just think I'm looking in a mirror with a description like that haha


Twins!!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

ronnyjodes said:


> I'll be taking my camera James so Ill get some snaps for on here and the BAKS site :2thumb:. Group hug shot should be a definate. Could be interesting seeing as I have ZERO idea what anybody looks like  haha





grizzlymonkyboy said:


> what is also cool is you get a mental image of what you think people will look like and normally you are miles off ha ha slightly like internet dating.... internet buddying


Well, you all know what I look like! :lol2:

I doubt I'll be able to make April, but I still want to go *some* time...


----------



## ronnyjodes

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, you all know what I look like! :lol2:
> 
> I doubt I'll be able to make April, but I still want to go *some* time...


C'mon, you know it'll be worth the trip :no1:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, you all know what I look like! :lol2:
> 
> I doubt I'll be able to make April, but I still want to go *some* time...


Sould be a second one in September, so long as we have enough folks show up to the April one. :lol2:

I should have more time for taking pics etc this time too. A bigger committee now and my dad isn't coming so I wont be running around trying to stop him from messing things up too badly. :lol2:

I am easy to spot. 6'5" tall, large around the middle, glasses and blue hair... Going to a P!nk concert with the Mrs the night before, so my hair will probably be extra vivid.:lol2:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

Wolfenrook said:


> I am easy to spot. 6'5" tall, large around the middle, glasses and blue hair... Going to a P!nk concert with the Mrs the night before, so my hair will probably be extra vivid.


 oh god! what am I letting myself in for.... to date we have a pair of fat twins, a scot with hands the size of mallets and now a crazy 6.5 smurf who openly admits to going to see pink?! Ron where's the nearest bus stop out of there!


----------



## fatlad69

I have two theories why frog keepers seem to have large waistlines. 1. Owners tend to look a bit like their pets ( explains the blue hair). 2. We spend too much time sitting down watching the frogs!

Adam


----------



## Wolfenrook

Terrarium Supplies said:


> oh god! what am I letting myself in for.... to date we have a pair of fat twins, a scot with hands the size of mallets and now a crazy 6.5 smurf who openly admits to going to see pink?! Ron where's the nearest bus stop out of there!


Don't be daft, Mike's hands are really diddy, mine dwarf them! :lol2:

As to P!nk, well, I have no shame. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Heck went to see Evanescence last year and the year before that KISS. :lol2:

Ade

PS. Nearly forgot to mention, I also have a big nose and high hairline. It never grew back from when I was a student and burned the front lighting an oven from a hob....


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Terrarium Supplies said:


> oh god! what am I letting myself in for.... to date we have a pair of fat twins, a scot with hands the size of mallets and now a crazy 6.5 smurf who openly admits to going to see pink?! Ron where's the nearest bus stop out of there!


omfg i have tears rooling down my eyes and almost spat a mouth full of corona over the laptop


----------



## Wolfenrook

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> omfg i have tears rooling down my eyes and almost spat a mouth full of corona over the laptop


??

I found his description of me frighteningly accurate to be honest... :notworthy:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> omfg i have tears rooling down my eyes and almost spat a mouth full of corona over the laptop


That's my job mate :mf_dribble:



Wolfenrook said:


> As to P!nk, well, I have no shame. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Heck went to see Evanescence last year and the year before that KISS. :lol2:
> 
> Ade
> 
> PS. Nearly forgot to mention, I also have a big nose and high hairline. It never grew back from when I was a student and burned the front lighting an oven from a hob....


Terrariumsupplies walks out the room in utter shame!!


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Wolfenrook said:


> ??
> 
> I found his description of me frighteningly accurate to be honest... :notworthy:
> 
> Ade


it was the 2 fat twins that got me...... reminded me of them two 2 fat things out of alice in wonderland. tweedle dumb and tweedle dee ya know the one with jonny dep in it........


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy

Terrarium Supplies said:


> That's my job mate :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrariumsupplies walks out the room in utter shame!!


 
but you came across so serious


----------



## frogman955

Wolfenrook said:


> ??
> 
> I found his description of me frighteningly accurate to be honest... :notworthy:
> 
> Ade


A lot closer than they could ever imagine lmao.
But knowing you you`ll be at the concert with pink hair and won`t be changing it before BAKS the next morning.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook

frogman955 said:


> A lot closer than they could ever imagine lmao.
> But knowing you you`ll be at the concert with pink hair and won`t be changing it before BAKS the next morning.
> 
> Mike


Ner, I draw the line at pink hair. :lol2: I tried purple once and ended up with hair like a middle aged woman.... That was bad enough. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## frogman955

Wolfenrook said:


> Ner, I draw the line at pink hair. :lol2: I tried purple once and ended up with hair like a middle aged woman.... That was bad enough. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Haha he`s a member of the blue rinse brigade :lol2:

Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

welcome to B.A.K.S


----------



## ronnyjodes

I'm almost tempted to change the pic in my sig for that one


----------



## Terrarium Supplies

ronnyjodes said:


> I'm almost tempted to change the pic in my sig for that one


haha Jon, you know you want to mate :2thumb: and since Ade has now been officially labeled as 'Smurf' let it be known.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Actually, I've always thought of Ade as the Jolly Green Giants' slightly grumpier, slightly bluer brother.... :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Actually, I've always thought of Ade as the Jolly Green Giants' slightly grumpier, slightly bluer brother.... :lol2:


I've had green hair before now too.... :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------

